# Video: Moro sin mascarilla vs Charo segurata



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

Comentemos amigablemente este video.






La escena es una alegoría de la sociedad actual.
Una norma absurda, mascarillas, sobre un asunto turbio (procedencia del virus, olas inventadas, medidas restricitivas incoherentes e ilegales, bombardeo mediático, persecucución ciudadana, etc.) la actitud de los inmigrantes, la posición de mujeres en puestos por norma de cupo, la diferente respuesta del público según quien cometa las infracciones. Un poco de todo


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

Por una parte aparece un moro, el cual puede producir rechazo por su habitual poca capacidad/ intención de integración o adaptación a las normas civicas, mala educación, peores formas, etc., pero del que, en este caso, podemos sacar lecturas secundarias tales como tener más cojones que la mitad de los autóctonos (si, sabedor de su protección legal y mediática y su posicion social).

Luego tenemos a su enemiga, la charo segurata. Que viene de chunga hasta que huele a cus cus y su contundencia se va diluyendo a medida que avanza el video.
No nos cabe duda que si el infractor fuese un abuelo español de 77 años, ya le hubiera molido con la tonfa y echado cual perro sarnoso del metro. Su mayor arranque consiste en jugarse el envido de tirar la mochila (probablemente robada) del moro a lo que el moro le hace un órdago ignorándola. No hace nada más porque está CAGADA. Disimula con el móvil.

El público, que igualmente hubieran entrado en tromba a por el infractor si fuese español aunque le conocieran de hace 30 años, calladito y limitado a grabar lo que pasa, y algún tímido reproche desde la lejanía.
No aparece en esta ocasion el whiteknight salvador de las causas maléficas a salvar el culo de la choni. Esta vez no.


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Ni a favor del invasor, por serlo ni a favor de la charo pelofrito covidiota (curioso que todas llevan el pelo rizado y actitud insoportable de superioridad)

La pena del vídeo es que no se maten entre los dos, son dos grandes males de España.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Jul 2022)

La verdad que el video da para muchas cosas.

Me sorprende que al moro le da igual que le pierdan la mochila


----------



## #SrLobo (25 Jul 2022)

menuda lumbreras la segurata, no sabe mantener la calma, no es apta para ese trabajo

ella suspendida de empleo y sueldo
él indemnizado y disculpado por la mochila


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Jul 2022)

Moro contra Charo.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (25 Jul 2022)

charos macarras, ésto es el descubrimiento de un nuevo especímen
visilleras!!!


----------



## Albion (25 Jul 2022)

Ya conseguirá otra mochila. Seguramente, la tuya.


----------



## TunnelBear (25 Jul 2022)

Moro+Charo : Morocha
Morocha : que es de raza blanca con la piel y el cabello oscuros


----------



## kabyla (25 Jul 2022)

es un machista, va con las piernas abiertas, como puede haber gente que no sepa que con esos gestos y esas miradas todas las feminazis se sienten violadas, es que..... por favor...¡¡¡¡


----------



## jabalino (25 Jul 2022)

Con el moro a muerte. Me nvtre.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Jul 2022)

Esto no va de mascarillas ni virus, esto de va sometimiento.

Y el moro lo sabe bien, que la gente de este país son auténticos borregos sin cerebro.


----------



## maxkuiper (25 Jul 2022)

Defendiendo moros en el foro.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (25 Jul 2022)

Pero si es el moro quien tiene razón y además es la víctima (le tiran la mochila). Es que a esa loca ni le tenían que haber dado este curro, con ese peinado tan raro, que la cabeza es el espejo del alma.


----------



## Síntesis (25 Jul 2022)

Demasiada paciencia el moro, sin duda le hubiera tirado el móvil a la rociito esa y lo demás que le hubiera hecho no lo puedo decir.


----------



## El primo del Adric (25 Jul 2022)

Amego segarro con más huevos que toda la purria borrega hispanistaní aplaude balcones vacuñaos covimonguers


----------



## XXavier (25 Jul 2022)

El moro tiene razón. Menos mal que vienen personas como él, con carácter y convicciones firmes, para reemplazar a los débiles españoles...


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Jul 2022)

Me salgo y le meto un crochet a la Charo antes de salir.

Voy con el moro en esta ocasión 

*COVIDIOTAS*
*HIJOS-DE-LA-GRAN-PUTA*
*TODOS*


----------



## Charidemo (25 Jul 2022)

Hay que reconocer la templanza y saber hacer del moro.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (25 Jul 2022)

Tmotra charo le dice " todos llevamos mascarilla porque no tu también " yo le respondería " señora póngase mi mascarilla también a ver si se ahoga.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Jul 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Defendiendo moros en el foro.



Un borrego no tiene principios ni cerebro, no se plantea cosas, solo obedece órdenes.

El moro está en un escalafón por encima de eso, para bien o para mal, es medio capaz de pensar por sí mismo.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Jul 2022)

Ayer se metieron en mi vagon del tren Rühr-Express una familia-horda de magrebies y tuve que cambiarme de vagon porque eran unos hijos de puta con cero civismo, poniendo su pseudomusica en el movil, los niños asilvestrados jodiendo a todo el mundo y hablando a gritos de una punta a otra del vagon. 

Una vieja alemana llamo al revisor, que era revisora, y evidentemente lo unico que hizo fue ver que iban con billetes validos y largarse diciendo que no podia hacer nada. 

Acto seguido viendo que me quedaban unas dos horas de aguantar el follón me pire a un vagon de primera clase que iba vacio y conmigo si, vino la charorevisora y me pidio el billete, que era de segunda y muy seria me dijo que me pirara a mi sitio y le dije que muy bien, que en cuanto eche del tren a los moros de mi vagón por causar molestias a los demas viajeros lo hago... entonces cortocircuitó, ató cabos y me dijo que me quedara.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Pero qué imbéciles que sois.


----------



## kikelon (25 Jul 2022)

Un moro por definición nunca puede tener razón


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

No podéis estar a favor del moro, no fastidies. Lo suyo estaría en coger unas palomitas y ver como se matan, pero estar a favor de un moro, venga ya.
Por mucha lógica que tenga en lo de la mascarilla frente a la covidiota, jamás estaría a favor de ese invasor. 
La mochila le da igual porque se la hemos pagado nosotros, ya se comprará otra.


----------



## aretai (25 Jul 2022)

burbuja cabalgando contradicciones, as usual


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> sabedor de su protección legal y mediática y su posicion social).



Si fuéramos Tu o yo, nos íbamos _calientes_ para casa y preparando la cartera para la multa.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> burbuja cabalgando contradicciones, as usual



Que contradicción?

Ya pareceis rojos de mierda o feministas, que están a favor siempre del "suyo" aunque no tenga razón,

en esta ocasión el moro tiene razón,

es la Charo covidiota la tironucable,

de nuevo, cual es la contradicción?


----------



## aretai (25 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que contradicción?
> 
> Ya pareceis rojos de mierda o feministas, que están a favor siempre del "suyo" aunque no tenga razón,
> 
> ...



aquí mi enemigo si es enemigo de otro de mis enemigos se convierte automáticamente en amigo... 

por favor, siga cabalgando su contradicción


----------



## Catalinius (25 Jul 2022)

Que le den al puto moro


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Y os creeréis héroes por no poneros un puta mascarilla. Qué risa dáis. 

Llego a ser yo el segurata y lo muelo a guantazos al moromierda.


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Y os creeréis héroes por no poneros un puta mascarilla. Qué risa dáis.
> 
> Llego a ser yo el segurata y lo muelo a guantazos al moromierda.



Héroes no, seres racionales.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

Nunca a favor del moro, mi casa, mis reglas, por absurdas que sean las tiene que respetar, y si no le gusta a su puto país de vuelta.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Héroes no, seres racionales.



Lo que sois es unos mierdas, sacando pecho con la gilipollez de la mascarilla desde que empezó la pandemia, pero nada más. En el resto de cosas agacháis la cabeza como el resto.


----------



## mvpower (25 Jul 2022)

Que par de sujetos más feos, aunque la gañana esa da bastante más grima.

Vaya con los porras flácidas que personajes más patéticos, les merece la pena meterse en continuos jaleos sin necesidad?, si que les debe ir mal en la vida (al nivel de los escorias de negro y verde) para estar siempre de peleas. Estos porras flácidas, incluidos por supuesto los impresentables escorias de negro y verde, nacieron cabreados y amargados jajaj


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Lo que sois es unos mierdas, sacando pecho con la gilipollez de la mascarilla desde que empezó la pandemia, pero nada más. En el resto de cosas agacháis la cabeza como el resto.



Y vosotros sacáis pecho por no respirar y no dejar vivir al resto como le da la gana con libertad sin restringir sus derechos. No sé yo quien es más mierdas.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Y os creeréis héroes por no poneros un puta mascarilla. Qué risa dáis.
> 
> Llego a ser yo el segurata y lo muelo a guantazos al moromierda.



Un seguridad no es nadie para tirar la mochila de esa manera. Un seguridad con veteranía sabe que eso a un moro o un gitano es jugarse una puñalada.
Este caso en particular es una lección del moro a la charosegurata con pinta de bollera listilla .


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Y vosotros sacáis pecho por no respirar y no dejar vivir al resto como le da la gana con libertad sin restringir sus derechos. No sé yo quien es más mierdas.



Ya, seguro que el único problema de este país es tener que llevar una puta mascarilla en algunos sitios.

Gñeeeeeee que no me dejan respirar gñeeeeeeee mira que malote soy me la quito ggñeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Jul 2022)

Efectivamente lo tiene todo, 2 de los grandes males de España, los moros y las charos, el choque de trenes es imprevisible, ambos saben que sus fuerzas están igualadas, no es como cuando se enfrentan a un remero que tiene todas las de perder, en el vídeo cada actor representa fielmente por qué sus respectivos colectivos dan tanto asco y deben de ser erradicados.

PD: la actitud del moro si el españolito medio fuese como ellos otro gallo cantaría, también es verdad que el es impune a todo.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Jul 2022)

el MORO A MARRUECOS
y la CHARO A SU CASA.
ninguno de los 2 deberia estar donde esta.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Jul 2022)

voy con el moro y espero que echen a charo por ir de macholo de barrio con lo de la mochila

si el moro trabaja aquí, necesitamos más como él.
si el moro es paguitero vendedrojas, a su país.


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Ya, seguro que el único problema de este país es tener que llevar una puta mascarilla en algunos sitios.
> 
> Gñeeeeeee que no me dejan respirar gñeeeeeeee mira que malote soy me la quito ggñeeeeeeeeeeee



El problema no es la mascarilla, (que la lleve quien quiera, es su decisión, parece que esto te cuesta entenderlo) sois los que no dejáis vivir a los demás con coacciones y presión.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El problema no es la mascarilla, (que la lleve quien quiera, es su decisión, parece que esto te cuesta entenderlo) sois los que no dejáis vivir a los demás con coacciones y presión.



Si no quieres llevar la puta mascarilla vete andando. El metro tiene sus normas y si no te gusta pues no lo uses.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Jul 2022)

Claro que la va a denunciar. Y tiene las de ganar. La charosegurata no puede cometer una ilegalidad para obligarle a bajar. Coacciones leves se va a comer e indemnización barata para el moro.


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Si no quieres llevar la puta mascarilla vete andando. El metro tiene sus normas y si no te gusta pues no lo uses.



Lo usaré si quiero, que para eso es público.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Si no quieres llevar la puta mascarilla vete andando. El metro tiene sus normas y si no te gusta pues no lo uses.



Pues que la charosegurata cumpla las normas también. Si no le gusta que se vaya al paro.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Lo usaré si quiero, que para eso es público.



Público y con normas de uso. Cúmplelas y g0sta. No las cumplas y ocurrirá lo del vidéo.


----------



## Vicha (25 Jul 2022)

¿Los seguratas no pueden echarle a la fuerza, no? Tendría que venir obligatoriamente el Cuerpo de Policía o Mossos en este caso?


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Y estos elementos siguen alimentando la paranoilla? exigiendo el bozal en el trasporte publico. Estan abusando de la debilidad de la maricona nacional, y claro no todo el mundo obedece como un perro de mierda, bastante generoso a sido el moro con la machorra con porra.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Jul 2022)

Lo normal es que un compañero haga por recogerla.


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Público y con normas de uso. Cúmplelas y g0sta. No las cumplas y ocurrirá lo del vidéo.



Esas normas de uso vulneran los derechos constitucionales.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Esas normas de uso vulneran los derechos constitucionales.



Según tu razonamiento, cualquier norma en el interior de un establecimiento vulnera los derechos constitucionales. 

Ok.


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Si no quieres llevar la puta mascarilla vete andando. El metro tiene sus normas y si no te gusta pues no lo uses.



El metro ha sido financiado por ti con tus impuestos y posteriormente pagas un billete o abono, si ponen la norma absurda de ir con los pantalones en la cabeza también la acatarás porque el metro tiene sus normas? Las normas absurdas en los negocios privados, no en servicios públicos y esenciales.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Jul 2022)

El moro tiene razón en el tema mascarilla y la puta estafa que es, pero es un subnormal poniendose así. Lo normal es te pones la puta mascarilla, y a penas que la tia esa cambie de vagon te la quitas de nuevo y sigues a lo tuyo. Sino al final, aunque la norma sea injusta vas a acabar pagando el pato.


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Según tu razonamiento, cualquier norma en el interior de un establecimiento vulnera los derechos constitucionales.
> 
> Ok.



Muchas medidas fueron retiradas por ser inconstitucionales, discriminatorias y que violan tu privacidad. El metro al ser público tiene sus normas, pero no deben violar los derechos individuales.

Yo creo que con esto y si te has informado bien, queda aclarado. Si quieres llevar 100 mascarillas o ir vestido de troglodita por mi hazlo, pero no molestes ni obligas al resto hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Muchas medidas fueron retiradas por ser inconstitucionales, discriminatorias y que violan tu privacidad. El metro al ser público tiene sus normas, pero no deben violar los derechos individuales.
> 
> Yo creo que con esto y si te has informado bien, queda aclarado. Si quieres llevar 100 mascarillas o ir vestido de troglodita por mi hazlo, pero no molestes ni obligas al resto hacer lo mismo.



Cuáles?


----------



## Galvani (25 Jul 2022)

Ha tenido mucha suerte la Charo de que era un moro "normal" Es otro y la apuñala. Yo también creo que lo de las mascarillas es ya indignante.


----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No podéis estar a favor del moro, no fastidies. Lo suyo estaría en coger unas palomitas y ver como se matan, pero estar a favor de un moro, venga ya.
> Por mucha lógica que tenga en lo de la mascarilla frente a la covidiota, jamás estaría a favor de ese invasor.
> La mochila le da igual porque se la hemos pagado nosotros, ya se comprará otra.




Estaré del lado de cualquiera que plante cara a las femicharos y la plandemia. Como si es el mismo Mahoma.


----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Y os creeréis héroes por no poneros un puta mascarilla. Qué risa dáis.
> 
> Llego a ser yo el segurata y lo muelo a guantazos al moromierda.



Lo intentarías, pero tendrías las de perder física y legalmente.


----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Nunca a favor del moro, mi casa, mis reglas, por absurdas que sean las tiene que respetar, y si no le gusta a su puto país de vuelta.



Tu casa, las reglas del PSOE. Borrregazo con alma de esclavo.


----------



## Guano For Life (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Jul 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Que par de sujetos más feos, aunque la gañana esa da bastante más grima.
> 
> Vaya con los porras flácidas que personajes más patéticos, les merece la pena meterse en continuos jaleos sin necesidad?, si que les debe ir mal en la vida (al nivel de los escorias de negro y verde) para estar siempre de peleas. Estos porras flácidas, incluidos por supuesto los impresentables escorias de negro y verde, nacieron cabreados y amargados jajaj



Ya se ve con las pintas que lleva la tipeja esa que le gusta la marcha. Será de las que les gusta que les zurren y les escupan mientras les folla. Y lo de que es bollera ni cotiza. Poniéndose chula por mil euros de mierda y estando sin refuerzos cuando en cualquier momento le meten un pinchazo y se va al otro barrio, hay que ser subnormal profunda.


----------



## Charlemagne800 (25 Jul 2022)

Manda cojones que un subsumió como lo es un moro haya hecho mas por España que cualquier otro autóctono


----------



## Okiali (25 Jul 2022)

Me parece ridicula la norma de las mascarillas en el transporte publico.
Pero las normas estan para cumplirlas y el moro no es nadie para incumplirlas.
No me parece mal el comportamiento de la segurata y si el del moro, sea la norma que sea


----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Efectivamente lo tiene todo, 2 de los grandes males de España, los moros y las charos, el choque de trenes es imprevisible, ambos saben que sus fuerzas están igualadas, no es como cuando se enfrentan a un remero que tiene todas las de perder, en el vídeo cada actor representa fielmente por qué sus respectivos colectivos dan tanto asco y deben de ser erradicados.
> 
> PD: la actitud del moro si el españolito medio fuese como ellos otro gallo cantaría, también es verdad que el es impune a todo.



Las charos tienen las de perder en el momento en que no vamos a mover un dedo por ellas.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Esas normas de uso vulneran los derechos constitucionales.



Totalmente, además de ser un atentado en la practica y en la forma, que socaba entre otras cosas la identidad personal. Que le coman la polla al moro, que tienes mas cojones que el 99% del gusano nacional, que silva el hdp dirigiéndose al matadero.


----------



## INE (25 Jul 2022)

Pues la tontería de la mochila le puede costar caro a la bigotuda.


----------



## rmacnamara (25 Jul 2022)

¿Esto no es robo? Existió violencia y la amenaza de la violencia por eso no es hurto.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Tu casa, las reglas del PSOE. Borrregazo con alma de esclavo.



Me importa tres cojones si es una medida absurda o si es cosa del PSOE, el moro la respeta porque él no es quién para decidir qué normas tiene que respetar en España, ¿lo has entendido? cuckold amante de marrónidos.


----------



## INE (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Nunca a favor del moro, mi casa, mis reglas, por absurdas que sean las tiene que respetar, y si no le gusta a su puto país de vuelta.



Estamos como estamos por respetar normas de mierda completamente absurdas.


----------



## Llorón (25 Jul 2022)

La mochila es robada así que le da igual.


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Cuáles?



*Artículo 14*.

Los españoles son iguales ante la ley, sin que pueda prevalecer discriminación alguna por razón de nacimiento, raza, sexo, religión, opinión o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social.

*Artículo 15*

Todos tienen derecho a la vida y a la integridad física y moral, sin que, en ningún caso, puedan ser sometidos a tortura ni a penas o tratos inhumanos o degradantes.

*Artículo 17

Toda persona tiene derecho a la libertad y a la seguridad*. Nadie puede ser privado de su libertad, sino con la observancia de lo establecido en este artículo y en los casos y en la forma previstos en la ley.

*Artículo 18*

Se garantiza el derecho al honor, a la intimidad personal y familiar y a la propia imagen.


*Artículo 19

Los españoles tienen derecho a elegir libremente su residencia y a circular por el territorio nacional*. Asimismo, tienen derecho a entrar y salir libremente de España en los términos que la ley establezca. Este derecho no podrá ser limitado por motivos políticos o ideológicos.

*Artículo 139*

Las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de seguridad, bajo la dependencia del Gobierno, tendrán como misión proteger el libre ejercicio de los derechos y libertades y garantizar la seguridad ciudadana.

Todos los españoles tienen los mismos derechos y obligaciones en cualquier parte del territorio del Estado. *Ninguna autoridad podrá adoptar medidas que directa o indirectamente obstaculicen la libertad de circulación y establecimiento de las personas y la libre circulación de bienes en todo el territorio español.*

El estado de alarma, el confinamiento, el pase COVID, la obligación de hacerse un test PCR, la obligatoriedad del uso de mascarilla, las coacciones y presión de la vacuna y su discriminación, el terrorismo informativo....


----------



## Pleonasmo (25 Jul 2022)

Pues que si no llega a ser un amego habria ido medio vagon a marearle a echarlo. Cuando se trata de un 'alergico del jamon' la gente se calla como putas y agachan la cabeza. Doble rasero lo llaman (tambien ser unos putos cobardes y endofobos).


----------



## Kalevala (25 Jul 2022)

Me encanta el comentario que se oye de alguien fuera de plano:
Aquí todos con mascarilla y tú no!

Dando a entender que todos están en contra pero tragan y el loro se.libra, con dos cojones.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (25 Jul 2022)

Moromierda suda de las normas. NPCs siguen a lo suyo. Charosegur impotente.

España 2022.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (25 Jul 2022)

Va de tía chunga luego le sacan un pincho y se caga, muy mala actitud por su parte


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me importa tres cojones si es una medida absurda o si es cosa del PSOE, el moro la respeta porque él no es quién para decidir qué normas tiene que respetar en España, ¿lo has entendido? cuckold amante de marrónidos.



Que te importa una mierda matar a tus hijos-familia, no? Tú vives en la indignidad amigo, y exiges que los demás hagan lo mismo qué es encubrir tú miseria humana. Y luego dices que vas respetando por la vida? será en tú caso contra la vida y la lógica.


----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me importa tres cojones si es una medida absurda o si es cosa del PSOE, el moro la respeta porque él no es quién para decidir qué normas tiene que respetar en España, ¿lo has entendido? cuckold amante de marrónidos.




Lo dicho, votonto de la PSOE, a seguir abriendo la boca para que te caguen dentro.


----------



## BAL (25 Jul 2022)

las normas absurdas se desobedecen 

el moro puede xq es moro en españa.Soy yo y todo elvagón estaría acosándome

hace Bien, sus huevos ahí


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Jul 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Las charos tienen las de perder en el momento en que no vamos a mover un dedo por ellas.



Cuidado, solo basta ver el vídeo del tal Enrique que está en destacados. Aunque cada vez somos más los que tenemos claro que por una mujer no merece la pena mover un dedo y menos jugarse la vida o la integridad física hay algún instinto primate que cuando hay un coño de por medio se nos nubla el juicio y hacemos cosas y corremos riesgos que en circunstancias normales jamás haríamos


----------



## El_Dioni (25 Jul 2022)

Joder es que es normal, si fuese un tio lo mismo hubiese cedido y me la pongo
Pero que una charo prepotente venga a darme ordenes, da risa 
Paciencia a tenido con lo de la mochila, le tenia que haber estrellao la cabeza contra el cristal a la guarra esa


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Que te importa una mierda matar a tus hijos-familia, no? Tú vives en la indignidad amigo, y exiges que los demás hagan lo mismo qué es encubrir tú miseria humana. Y luego dices que vas respetando por la vida? será en tú caso contra la vida y la lógica.



Tú y el resto de follamoros progremitas soy los que hundís el país riéndole las gracias a un tipo que no tendría que estar aquí, cuando se folle a tu hija o a tu madre vete a explicarle que hay unas reglas que tiene que respetar y otras que no, ya si eso le haces un dibujito o le das tu número de teléfono para que te pregunte si tiene la duda de cuando puede apuñalar a alguien.


----------



## sasuke (25 Jul 2022)

Difícil posicionarse a favor de uno u otra , no hay una tercera opción donde discuten ,se caen los dos a las vías y el metro los arrolla a ambos?


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Lo dicho, votonto de la PSOE, a seguir abriendo la boca para que te caguen dentro.



Aquí el único que abre la boca eres tú, y es para comer polla de moro.

Se os hace el culo agüilla cuando veis a un moro chuleando y no estáis dispuestos a renunciar a esos follacabras.


----------



## Escombridos (25 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que el video da para muchas cosas.
> 
> Me sorprende que al moro le da igual que le pierdan la mochila



Es la que lleva vacía para meter las que roba.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> *Artículo 14*.
> 
> Los españoles son iguales ante la ley, sin que pueda prevalecer discriminación alguna por razón de nacimiento, raza, sexo, religión, opinión o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social.
> 
> ...



Espero que cuando venga una emergencia nacional de verdad también estéis mirando con lupa a ver si las medidas son o no constitucionales.


----------



## ComTrololo (25 Jul 2022)

Que sobrada, el amego igual llevaba un detonador y alguna cosa que hace pum y hasta luego mochil, charo, amego y grabador del video.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Jul 2022)

ComTrololo dijo:


> Que sobrada, el amego igual llevaba un detonador y alguna cosa que hace pum y hasta luego mochil, charo, amego y grabador del video.



En 2070 sacaran este video para mostrar como una mujer salvo la vida a 10 millones de pasajeros en el metro al sacar valientemente la bomba que llevaba en la mochila


----------



## Escombridos (25 Jul 2022)

Si la mascarilla es obligatoria para todos en el metro de Barcelona es obligatoria para todos, se aprendan ha integrarse. Cuanto me hubiera gustado que la Charo empoderada le tirará los dientes al suelo junto con la mochila vacía para meter carteras robadas.


----------



## lonbo (25 Jul 2022)

Este vídeo es absolutamente perturbador.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Tú y el resto de follamoros progremitas soy los que hundís el país riéndole las gracias a un tipo que no tendría que estar aquí, cuando se folle a tu hija o a tu madre vete a explicarle que hay unas reglas que tiene que respetar y otras que no, ya si eso le haces un dibujito o le das tu número de teléfono para que te pregunte si tiene la duda de cuando puede apuñalar a alguien.



Necesitas oxigeno con una dosis alta de testosterona, que menuda cagalera tienes encimas.... No te das cuenta que tú mísera personal hace bueno al moro, que es menos dañino y consecuente que un millón de gusanos como tú.


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Jul 2022)

Mis dies por el moro.


----------



## lonbo (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Espero que cuando venga una emergencia nacional de verdad también estéis mirando con lupa a ver si las medidas son o no constitucionales.



Algunos las seguiremos mirando y tú te aprovecharás de ello aunque no lo merezcas.


----------



## ComTrololo (25 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En 2070 sacaran este video para mostrar como una mujer salvo la vida a 10 millones de pasajeros en el metro al sacar valientemente la bomba que llevaba en la mochila



No lo decia por eso, lo decia por la sobrada de ir tirando la mochila asi como asi, y ahi se queda l mochila en el anden.


----------



## rama_ka (25 Jul 2022)

Lo de siempre, se monta un pollo tremendo por una simple infracción administrativa. Menos mal que al tío le da por tomárselo con calma, porque lo que ha hecho con la mochila es totalmente desproporcionado.

El problema es que el estado ampara estas actitudes y un porcentaje altisimo de la población lo ve con buenos ojos. Si el moro tiene dinero para pagarse un buen abogado, se podria sacar un dinero a costa de la fémina si empoperada.


----------



## Vilux (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Si no quieres llevar la puta mascarilla vete andando. El metro tiene sus normas y si no te gusta pues no lo uses.



La norma es ilegal porque viola un derecho fundamental. Putos borregos, ahogáos vosotros y dejad a la gente normal respirar.


----------



## El_Dioni (25 Jul 2022)

Este video divide a la sociedad en 2

Veo que muchos subnormales van en contra del moro porque es un moro xD

Una cosa es que se tenga que adaptar a nuestras costumbres y otra que se tenga que adaptar a nuestras subnormalidades de ponerse el bozal y obedecer a una puta charo, le teneis envidia, simplemente odiais al que se sale del rebaño


----------



## Vilux (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Según tu razonamiento, cualquier norma en el interior de un establecimiento vulnera los derechos constitucionales.
> 
> Ok.



Los derechos fundamentales son claros: integridad física. Si un establecimiento lo vulnera con una norma de muerda solo hace falta alguien con cojones pata empurarlo.


----------



## Pablem0s (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ni a favor del invasor, por serlo ni a favor de la charo pelofrito covidiota (curioso que todas llevan el pelo rizado y actitud insoportable de superioridad)
> 
> La pena del vídeo es que no se maten entre los dos, son dos grandes males de España.



El invasor tiene los cojones que te faltan a ti y a todos los bozaleros hezpañoles, esos sí que sois el puto cáncer de este país.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Jul 2022)

han construyido estrusturaps sosialeps alienantes.

Ello provoca una degeneración tanto fisiológica como psíquica


----------



## Vilux (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Espero que cuando venga una emergencia nacional de verdad también estéis mirando con lupa a ver si las medidas son o no constitucionales.



Para saltárselas hay que declarar estado de excepción o sito. 

Léete la constitución, borrego


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> El invasor tiene los cojones que te faltan a ti y a todos los bozaleros patrios, esos sí que sois el cáncer de España.



¿?


----------



## Pablem0s (25 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ?



Que eres realmente gilipollas al posicionarte con la charo que va de Ranger Walker y no con una nueva víctima de la dictadura covidiota sólo porque se trata de un amego.

¿Ahora o lo quieres con plastidecors?


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Pues el moro ha reaccionado con mucha tranquilidad, le sudaba todo tres cojones. Lo de la mascarilla es una norma tiránica para imbéciles, voy con el moro.


----------



## lacg9 (25 Jul 2022)

españoles gracias por traer negros a america ahora sus descendientes (colombianos,venezolanos) inunda el sur (peru,bolivia,chile) dejandonos inseguridad , intranquilidad , hijos de puta , tanto critican a los "tira flecha" y son lo mas civilizado que hay a diferencia de la mierda colombiana y venezolana que no pueden dejar de migrar hijos de puta , negros de mierda,
colombiano=negro criminal 
venezolano=negro criminal


----------



## Akira. (25 Jul 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Que eres realmente gilipollas al posicionarte con la charo que va de Ranger Walker y no con una nueva víctima de la dictadura covidiota sólo porque se trata de un amego.
> 
> ¿Ahora o lo quieres con plastidecors?



Revisa tu comprensión lectora y lee mis otros mensajes anormal.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Y os creeréis héroes por no poneros un puta mascarilla. Qué risa dáis.
> 
> Llego a ser yo el segurata y lo muelo a guantazos al moromierda.



¿Y porqué hemos de ponernos una mascarilla?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Para saltárselas hay que declarar estado de excepción o sito.
> 
> Léete la constitución, borrego



Me la he leído. Si lo hacen... ¿Seguiréis con vuestras gañanadas?


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (25 Jul 2022)

En 6 meses la TV 24/7 diciendo que no encuentran gente para trabajar de vigiliantes en Barcelona y que la culpa es de los jóvenes que no quieren trabajar


----------



## Vayavaya (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Vilux (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Me la he leído. Si lo hacen... ¿Seguiréis con vuestras gañanadas?



Si lo hacen según la constitución no queda más remedio que acatar o aceptar las sanciones porque al menos sería legal, que no justo.

Pero no fue el caso, borrego, porque un estado de excapción hay que justificarlo muy bien con datos fehacientes y contriol parlamentario, no a decretazos, y la plandemia fue un puto timo indefendible.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jul 2022)

Mis respetos para el moro. Tiene los cojones que muchos hezpañoles no tienen.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Y porqué hemos de ponernos una mascarilla?



¿Y por qué tienes que ponerte ropa? 

Prueba a ir desnudo. Prueba a entrar con un perrv en un establecimiento. Prueba a follar en el parque de los niños. Prueba a hacer una barbacoa en medio de la calle. 

¿Eres subnormal o es que eres subnormal?


----------



## CocoVin (25 Jul 2022)

Que batido de macedonia en un solo video.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Si lo hacen según la constitución no queda más remedio que acatar o aceptar las sanciones porque al menos sería legal, que no justo.
> 
> Pero no fue el caso, borrego, porque un estado de excapción hay que justificarlo muy bien con datos fehacientes y contriol parlamentario, no a decretazos, y la plandemia fue un puto timo indefendible.



¿Y por qué me llamas borrego? Tú te debes creer muy listo.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Necesitas oxigeno con una dosis alta de testosterona, que menuda cagalera tienes encimas.... No te das cuenta que tú mísera personal hace bueno al moro, que es menos dañino y consecuente que un millón de gusanos como tú.



No sé qué clase de retraso tenéis que os lleva a poner por delante a un moro haciendo lo que les sale de los cojones a tener que llevar una puta mascarilla en el metro, que parece que hablaseis de que os metieran un pepino por el culo.

Para no llevar mascarilla sólo tengo que evitar ir en transporte público, cosa que ya hago desde hace tiempo para no disfrutar de los moros exhibiendo testosterona (según vuestras fantasías sexuales), a moros incivilizados los sufro allá por donde voy. Yo los mandaba de vuelta para Marruecos junto a los que les reís las gracias, os ibais a hartar de chupar biberones de testerona mora.


----------



## noseyo (25 Jul 2022)

Independientemente empieza bien el folla moros
Más que las mascarillas hay que pedir papeles y antecedentes


----------



## Pablem0s (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ¿Y por qué tienes que ponerte ropa?
> 
> Prueba a ir desnudo. Prueba a entrar con un perrv en un establecimiento. Prueba a follar en el parque de los niños. Prueba a hacer una barbacoa en medio de la calle.
> 
> ¿Eres subnormal o es que eres subnormal?



Eres el perfecto esclavo. No te imaginas el puto asco que me produces.

Ojalá una España llena de amegos con cojones para plantarle cara a las charos tiranas y desprendernos de todos los cuckolds patrios que nos habéis llevado a esta dictadura enfermiza.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Jul 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> charos macarras, ésto es el descubrimiento de un nuevo especímen
> visilleras!!!



Correcto.

Son chonaros


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ¿Y por qué tienes que ponerte ropa?
> 
> Prueba a ir desnudo. Prueba a entrar con un perrv en un establecimiento. Prueba a follar en el parque de los niños. Prueba a hacer una barbacoa en medio de la calle.
> 
> ¿Eres subnormal o es que eres subnormal?



A la escoria mongoloide como ustec le deseo que le hagan buen efecto las vacunas, una ameba tiene más inteligencia y capacidad de decisión y según la élite produce mucho Co2 ¿La PCR se la hace ustec nasal o anal? ¿Va a comer cucarachas cuando se lo mande la TV o se va a lavar solo los sobacos cuando le pidan ahorro de agua? ¿Es ese el nivel que tiene un tragacionista?


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estamos como estamos por respetar normas de mierda completamente absurdas.



España va ir mucho mejor dejando y aplaudiendo que los moros hagan lo que les salga de los cojones, si tanto os gusta la forma de actuar y pensar de los moros, ya sabéis, ferry y a disfrutar del paraíso marroquí, pero no pretendáis convertir esto en Al andalus.


----------



## rmacnamara (25 Jul 2022)

Vicha dijo:


> ¿Los seguratas no pueden echarle a la fuerza, no? Tendría que venir obligatoriamente el Cuerpo de Policía o Mossos en este caso?



No está cometiendo ningún delito.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Eres el perfecto esclavo. No te imaginas el puto asco que me produces.
> 
> Ojalá una España llena de amegos con cojones para plantarle cara a las charos tiranas y desprendernos de todos los cuckolds patrios que nos habéis llevado a esta dictadura enfermiza.



Anda y muérete payaso.

Ñiñiñiñiñi esclavo ñiñiñiñiñoñi


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A la escoria mongoloide como ustec le deseo que le hagan buen efecto las vacunas, una ameba tiene más inteligencia y capacidad de decisión y según la élite produce mucho Co2 ¿La PCR se la hace ustec nasal o anal? ¿Va a comer cucarachas cuando se lo mande la TV o se va a lavar solo los sobacos cuando le pidan ahorro de agua? ¿Es ese el nivel que tiene un tragacionista?



SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> SUBNORMAL.



Vete a comer pollas esclavo, cornudo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Follam0ros tragalefas totalmente retratados. 

HIJOS DE PVTA


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Follam0ros tragalefas totalmente retratados.
> 
> HIJOS DE PVTA



No sé te entiende con el bozal puesto, hijo de puta, jajajaja


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vete a comer pollas esclavo, cornudo.



Anda y vuelve a la doritocueva, mamarracho follamoros.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No sé te entiende con el bozal puesto, hijo de puta, jajajaja



Ñiñiñiñiñiñi bozal ñiñiñiñiñiñi

No me extraña que con sacos de mierda como vosotros nos vayamos por el retrete.


----------



## Busher (25 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pero si es el moro quien tiene razón y además es la víctima (le tiran la mochila). Es que a esa loca ni le tenían que haber dado este curro, con ese peinado tan raro, que la cabeza es el espejo del alma.



¿Peinado raro? ¿Tu has salido alguna vez del foro?


Mas de 40 años (como minino) hace que ese corte largo por un lado y corto o rapado por el otro dejo de ser una rareza y no solo para mujeres.







(Philip Oakey, The Human League, para los jovenzuelos del foro)

Y como lo veo venir, aclaro que no... que no es gayer, que lo de la melena y los tacones que usaba al principio era una cuestion artistica y que fue un faker que en cuanto se quedo con el timon de la banda, metio a dos coristas (una morena y otra rubia), que con ambas ha yacido y que ahi siguen los tres en la banda... vamos que tiende mas a alfa que a gay.


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Si fuéramos Tu o yo, nos íbamos _calientes_ para casa y preparando la cartera para la multa.



para casa dice, para el calabozo como un champion


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Ñiñiñiñiñiñi bozal ñiñiñiñiñiñi
> 
> No me extraña que con sacos de mierda como vosotros nos vayamos por el retrete.



Venden a su raza y al país por una puta mascarilla, el día que los moros nos declaren la guerra nos comen mientras estos manginas se quejan de que ellos no cogen el fusil hasta que el uniforme deje de picar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

mira que si llega a llevar una bomba en la mochila .... la que monta la chulera


----------



## Nicors (25 Jul 2022)

Hijoputas no hablan cagalan.
Oiga un respeto a la segurata que tiene más cojones que medio floro.
El moro también estuvo bien tranquilo, y que llamen a los mozos de la cuadra.


----------



## el ejpertoc (25 Jul 2022)

La tía se ha pasado 18 pueblos


----------



## Bloperas (25 Jul 2022)

Ahh, está pasando, está llegando! Ese mágico día en que se conoce la Sharia y la Charia... Nutrición máxima. A ver si se destruyen mutuamente!

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

efectivamente ese es el punto de giro de guión del video. Con la nefasta jugada de la mochila, lejos de provocar la pretendida salida del moro del vagón, el moro gana autoridad en la trama, sudando los cojones de la mochila ( que podría llevar móviles o carteras robadas, chocolate, etc.) y contradictoriamente quien queda desarmada a partir del cierre de puertas es la vigilante charil. No sabe donde meterse.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No sé qué clase de retraso tenéis que os lleva a poner por delante a un moro haciendo lo que les sale de los cojones a tener que llevar una puta mascarilla en el metro, que parece que hablaseis de que os metieran un pepino por el culo.
> 
> Para no llevar mascarilla sólo tengo que evitar ir en transporte público, cosa que ya hago desde hace tiempo para no disfrutar de los moros exhibiendo testosterona (según vuestras fantasías sexuales), a moros incivilizados los sufro allá por donde voy. Yo los mandaba de vuelta para Marruecos junto a los que les reís las gracias, os ibais a hartar de chupar biberones de testerona mora.



Que pena dais, fijate tú que estoy con el moro-gitano-indio. Y que tengo más en común en este caso para vuestra vergüenza, que con cientos de miles como tú, que no os quiero a mi lado ni en la vera de mi muerte.


----------



## Zbigniew (25 Jul 2022)

No sé si lo ha dicho alguien ,Melafooooooooooo a la putita.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Peinado raro? ¿Tu has salido alguna vez del foro?
> 
> 
> Mas de 40 años (como minino) hace que ese corte largo por un lado y corto o rapado por el otro dejo de ser una rareza y no solo para mujeres.
> ...



La segurata es la típica machorra lesbiana que le gusta usar el strapon. Ese peinado es muy típico en ese ambiente.


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En 2070 sacaran este video para mostrar como una mujer salvo la vida a 10 millones de pasajeros en el metro al sacar valientemente la bomba que llevaba en la mochila



brillante


----------



## Olivander's (25 Jul 2022)

Bien por el moro, no quiere ponerse la mascarilla y no se la pone, el resto de pasajeros rabian porque ellos no quieren llevarla pero agachan la cabeza y obedecen


----------



## Charlemagne800 (25 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La segurata es la típica machorra lesbiana que le gusta usar el strapon. Ese peinado es muy típico en ese ambiente.



Pues a mi ese peinado me mola, de hecho tanto yo como mi pareja lo llevamos


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> para casa dice, para el calabozo como un champion



Bien visto.


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

merece comentario la voz en off que desde la lejanía balbuce algo asi como "_todos llevamos la mascarilla y tú no_"


Es decir, no les preocupa el supuesto virus o la posible proteccion que dan las mascarillas (las mascarillas de tela no protegen nada, y las quirúrgicas apenas unas horas), sino el hecho de que ellos se están jodiendo y el moro no.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Puto borrego, esclavo, imbécil de mierda.



Gilipollas, payaso, cretino. 

Gñeeeeeeeeeee que no soy un borrego, gñeeeeeeeeeeeee que quiero ser libre gñeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Vais así de chulitos por la vida? Y aparte de no ponerte la mascarilla qué más haces? Fantasma.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Vaya, el esclavo de @Salsa_rosa me ha puesto en ignore, qué pena de borreguillos.


----------



## Busher (25 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La segurata es la típica machorra lesbiana que le gusta usar el strapon. Ese peinado es muy típico en ese ambiente.



Lo que tu quieras, pero ese corte y peinado RAROS no son. Podras tratar de deducir cosas de ellos, pero lo de "raros" suena a Paco Martinez Soria.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Jul 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a los moros, les necesitamos para la lucha contra los caballero caballero, charos y resto de funcivagos.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo que tu quieras, pero ese corte y peinado RAROS no son. Podras tratar de deducir cosas de ellos, pero lo de "raros" suena a Paco Martinez Soria.



Es un peinado raro, puesto que solo se ve en cuatro frikis. Emos, raritos de la vida, lesbianas y poco más.


----------



## Jiltonparis (25 Jul 2022)

Moro contra el sistema, con sangre fría y guevos...pues contrariamente a mis costumbres, voy con él.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vaya, el esclavo de @Salsa_rosa me ha puesto en ignore, qué pena de borreguillos.



En cuanto les dices las verdades del barquero, te meten en el ignore. Tienen la piel muy suavita los covinazis.


----------



## Busher (25 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Son raros, puesto que solo se ven en cuatro frikis. Emos, raritos de la vida, lesbianas y poco más.



Pues eso...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En cuanto les dices las verdades del barquero, te meten en el ignore. Tienen la piel muy suavita los covinazis.



El problema con estos lunáticos es que si pudieran nos obligarían a llevar sus bozales y a meternos sus dosis de veneno y a cumplir sus estúpidas normas de distanciamiento social, aplausos en los balcones, pcrs anales y demás delirios.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (25 Jul 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Son chonaros



Charochonis


----------



## moramierda (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me importa tres cojones si es una medida absurda o si es cosa del PSOE, el moro la respeta porque él no es quién para decidir qué normas tiene que respetar en España, ¿lo has entendido? cuckold amante de marrónidos.



toda to famelea va a tragar polla mora hasta cejas

i no poede hacer nada porque es un cobarde .


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Jul 2022)

Charlemagne800 dijo:


> Pues a mi ese peinado me mola, de hecho tanto yo como mi pareja lo llevamos



mi pareja
mi pareja

mi pareja

So inclusive, flexible and empowered.
Antes sólo se usaba solo para decir: "sois pareja?" 
y la respuesta era: "si, es mi novia/esposa"

Cada vez que alguien dice mi pareja, soros abre una botella de champán y blas de lezo se revuelve.


----------



## Yomimo (25 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que el video da para muchas cosas.
> 
> Me sorprende que al moro le da igual que le pierdan la mochila



Se la ha guardado a la charo...


----------



## skinnyemail (25 Jul 2022)

Apoyo al moro 100%.

A los traidores muerte


----------



## Maerum (25 Jul 2022)

A favor del moro estoy en este caso.


----------



## f700b (25 Jul 2022)

Esta la cosa reñida moro contra charo, a quien le dará la razón la mierda justicia que tenemos?


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Jul 2022)

Si los españoles tuvieran la dignidad de ese moro, el gobierno no los habría humillado como los humilló durante la fakedemia.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Jul 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> El moro tiene razón en el tema mascarilla y la puta estafa que es, pero es un subnormal poniendose así. Lo normal es te pones la puta mascarilla, y a penas que la tia esa cambie de vagon te la quitas de nuevo y sigues a lo tuyo. Sino al final, aunque la norma sea injusta vas a acabar pagando el pato.



Lo normal para un cobarde. El moro no lo es.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Jul 2022)

Deseando que nos invadan las ordas moras. 
Los hombres ganaremos.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Jul 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> El moro tiene razón. Menos mal que vienen personas como él, con carácter y convicciones firmes, para reemplazar a los débiles españoles...



¡Verdad!


----------



## Manosnegras (25 Jul 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Defendiendo moros en el foro.



Una cosa es oponerte a la invasión, sustitución demográfica y sometimiento a invasores extranjeros y otra muy distinta es ser racista/odiar por odiar. Poca gente hay racista per se por más que nos hagan creer que lo somos a través de la manipulación del lenguaje. 

En este caso el moro tiene toda la razón del mundo y la charo es simplemente una autóctona subnormal, hay que ser lo suficientemente inteligente para discernir entre lo bueno y lo malo abandonando los prejuicios relativos al origen a la hora de valorar las actitudes ya que aunque hay posibilidades de que sea un chorizo por estadística no lo sabemos, la actitud del susodicho ha sido respetuosa en todo momento y con más educación que muchos autóctonos. 

Un aplauso al susodicho por los cojones que le echa que ya nos gustaría ver ese panorama de insumisión todos los días en autóctonos.


----------



## ChosLive (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Y os creeréis héroes por no poneros un puta mascarilla. Qué risa dáis.



Pues si, lo somos. Defendemos nuestros derechos, no como tú. Obedece y calla.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jul 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> mi pareja
> mi pareja
> 
> mi pareja
> ...



A mí igual, me suena muy cringe lo de "mi pareja". Me pasa lo mismo con lo de " la jefa". Son frases de Omegazo orgulloso de serlo.

Mi novia, mi xorba o mi mujer, de toda la puta vida.


----------



## ChosLive (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ¿Y por qué tienes que ponerte ropa?
> 
> Prueba a ir desnudo. Prueba a entrar con un perrv en un establecimiento. Prueba a follar en el parque de los niños. Prueba a hacer una barbacoa en medio de la calle.
> 
> ¿Eres subnormal o es que eres subnormal?



Eres tan imbecil que no entiendes que ponerte una mascarilla perjudica a tu salud, y no se puede obligar a ello por ninguna ley.

Lo que tiene que hacer la charo segurata si ve que el moro está incumpliedo la ley, es llamar a la policía y que le denuncie por incumplir con la norma administrativa de mierda, para que le llegue la correspondiente sanción. Lo que no puede hacer es amenazarle, obligarle a bajar del tren, tirarle sus pertenencias...

¿Si vas sin cinturón en tu coche y te para la guardia civil que hacen? Te obligan a bajarte del coche e ir andando? A que no? Te ponen la correspondiente sanción, y te vas.


----------



## Tzadik (25 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que el video da para muchas cosas.
> 
> Me sorprende que al moro le da igual que le pierdan la mochila




El moro pide que venga un hombre. Para ellos (y con razon) es una humillación obedecer órdenes de una mujer y más a la fuerza.


----------



## racalmatt (25 Jul 2022)

El mena debe cumplir con las normas de convivencia establecidas, e incluso adaptarse al país de acogida...., no olvidemos "A donde fueres, haz lo que vieres", un dicho que te liberará de que en un futuro, ése mismo "racializado", no te robe mañana tu cartera o te ocupe la casa.

Éste es un país con normas, y hay que cumplirlas, te gusten más o menos... No puedes escoger cuál te apetece cumplir, si alguna no te gusta, lucha por imponer tú criterio, pero lucha con arreglo a las normas y leyes.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (25 Jul 2022)

Con dos cojones la charo. Ha tenido más huevos contra un moro que nadie aquí.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Jul 2022)

El foro entero apoyando al moro que no respeta las normas sociales establecidas.

Ahora si que el pais se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## INE (25 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El foro entero apoyando al moro que no respeta las normas sociales establecidas.
> 
> Ahora si que el pais se va a tomar por culo.



Dedo y luna.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Jul 2022)

El moro tiene razón. Y si después de tirarle la mochila le da dos hostias, tendría todavía más razón.

La segurata quién se ha creído que es, ¿un geo?


----------



## Lady_A (25 Jul 2022)

Las reglas estan para que las cosas funcionen

El moro va contra la mascarilla pero mañana sera el mobiliario, colarse en el súper, robar en el súper y no pagarlo o hacer alguna

Lo siento. Noy con el moro, no puedo con gente así, son los que no reman por el bien comun.

Sobre la Charo segurata, una prepotente que además no sabe llevar la situación pero que si pudiera lo molería a palos. Pero eso no le da la razon al moro incivico, no confundamos. Tampoco se la da ella, porque no son formas pero eso pasa cuando tratas a diario con gente incivica tenemos las calles como las tenemos. No veis la profundidad del vídeo.

Yo estoy con la charo que recrimina al moro como buena aladiz de la moral y policía de balcón. Si todos acatan la norma, aunque seguro que les jode, el moro no es nadie para no hacerlo, mas sabiendo que usas el transporte con esa condicion. Que se pague un taxi y convenza al taxista o un blablacar.

Yo quiero un país, ordenado y civilizado, no una anarquía y la Charo que recrimina, lo hace por eso. De seguro sabe que la Charo segurata lo ha hecho mal, pero ve el problema real que ejemplifica el moro con su actitud.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (25 Jul 2022)

Puta Charo de mierda, seguro que para comer pollas no se pone bozal.

El moro es el puto amo, ha conseguido mantener la calma que es justo lo que no quieren los securatas, a ellos le interesa que se lie para tener justificaciónp para repartir palos.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (25 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Las reglas estan para que las cosas funcionen
> 
> El moro va contra la mascarilla pero mañana sera el mobiliario, colarse en el súper, robar en el súper y no pagarlo o hacer alguna
> 
> ...



¿Que cojones tienen que ver los bozales con la civilización? ¿Que lógica tiene el bozal? ¿Que base científica?

Anda y aprietate el bozal no vaya a ser que te resfries SUBNORMAL.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El foro entero apoyando al moro que no respeta las normas sociales establecidas.
> 
> Ahora si que el pais se va a tomar por culo.



Dios nos salve, y qué por eso estamos aquí. Esté foro es contracorriente, si quieres tragar o comulgar con la mentira y la degradación oficial ponte la tv.


----------



## Vulcan86 (25 Jul 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Con dos cojones la charo. Ha tenido más huevos contra un moro que nadie aquí.



Yo voy con el moro


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es un peinado raro, puesto que solo se ve en cuatro frikis. Emos, raritos de la vida, lesbianas y poco más.



peor aún


----------



## espada de madera (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ¿Y por qué tienes que ponerte ropa?
> 
> Prueba a ir desnudo. Prueba a entrar con un perrv en un establecimiento. Prueba a follar en el parque de los niños. Prueba a hacer una barbacoa en medio de la calle.



.


Si no sabes distinguir entre vestir con decoro y agredecer a tu amo que te haya amordazado como a las bestias pues encérate bien los cuernos y ponte guapo para que te saquen al parque a comer hierba y hasta algún insecto amorrándote ahí bien, que estas amorrao ahí y atado con una correa. Modorro, hijoputa, cornudo, cabrón.

Esto no siempre es del todo malo, pues si se hubiesen respetado los derechos humanos ahora no tendríamos ni pirámides ni catedrales cono la de Burgos o León ni el Canal de Isabel II en Madrid.

Ajústate bien el bozal hijo de perra, agacha la cabeza hijoputa ahí bien.
Muchas gracias.



*jódete hijo de perra*
agacha la cabeza hijoputa



.​


----------



## Lord Jim (25 Jul 2022)

Una subnormal en un servicio de los más jodidos como es el metro (y he trabajado en el de Barcelona) con el pelo suelto y pendientes colgantes que te los arrancan de un manotazo, tirando la mochila del moro sin poder hacerlo. 

Llamada el centro de control, que esperen los compañeros con el guía canino y entre 2 o 3 más a esperar a que llegue la policía (que para eso cobran más del doble) y menos por una falta administrativa que no puedes detener. Los gossos o la guardia urbana hasta que no está engrilletado en el cuarto no bajan, no son tontos.


Otra poli frustrada cobrando 1.000€ limpios (quizás algún plus que de Metro porque no encuentran gente por lo que paga el convenio y ser Barcelona) y encima delante de los subnormales que están grabando todo para defender al moro de mierda. 

Suspensión de empleo y sueldo 15 días y seguramente perdida del puesto; si no la echan de la empresa y le cambian del servicio le hacen un favor y todo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jul 2022)

el morito se pone chulo pero ha perdido la mochila y su contenido, que lo mismo solo llevaba una botella de agua y unos calzoncillos sudaos, pero bueno, que se joda va a tener que comprarse otra


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Eres tan imbecil que no entiendes que ponerte una mascarilla perjudica a tu salud, y no se puede obligar a ello por ninguna ley.
> 
> Lo que tiene que hacer la charo segurata si ve que el moro está incumpliedo la ley, es llamar a la policía y que le denuncie por incumplir con la norma administrativa de mierda, para que le llegue la correspondiente sanción. Lo que no puede hacer es amenazarle, obligarle a bajar del tren, tirarle sus pertenencias...
> 
> ¿Si vas sin cinturón en tu coche y te para la guardia civil que hacen? Te obligan a bajarte del coche e ir andando? A que no? Te ponen la correspondiente sanción, y te vas.



Qué cojones va a perjudicar la salud pedazo de RETRASADO.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Pues si, lo somos. Defendemos nuestros derechos, no como tú. Obedece y calla.



          

Un pin para el subnormal este.


----------



## racalmatt (25 Jul 2022)

Hombre, si aún me llamases facha...  

En fin, entiendo que a tú edad sepas más de eczemas seborreicos que de ideologías políticas.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Jul 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> ¿Que cojones tienen que ver los bozales con la civilización? ¿Que lógica tiene el bozal? ¿Que base científica?
> 
> Anda y aprietate el bozal no vaya a ser que te resfries SUBNORMAL.




Tiene la base a que el moro ahora no se pone el bozal, ahora se salta un semáforo, ahora una cola, ahora no usa las papeleras, ahora tira la basura donde sea, ahora quema rastrojos en verano porque si, ahora rompe mobiliario publico, pone la musica para joderte, monopoliza los parques y atemoriza a la gente.

El civismo es así. Se es cívico o no se es cívico. En general el que no respeta las normas por absurdas que puedan parecer es porque empieza a no respetar otras porque no respeta nada. Hasta que ese u otro, te toque en ti y con otra norma que tu creas muy lógica y practica.

Ese es el debate real


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si no sabes distinguir entre vestir con decoro y agredecer a tu amo que te haya amordazado como a las bestias pues encérate bien los cuernos y ponte guapo para que te saquen al parque a comer hierba y hasta algún insecto amorrándote ahí bien y atado con una correa.
> ...



Pero si el mierda eres tú, que te pones chulito con esa gilipollez y en el resto de cosas tragas p0lla como buen maricón. 

Gñeeeeeeeee soy un hantiziztema por no ponerme el bozal gñeeeeee miradme que valiente soy gñeeeeeeeee

Putos infraseres.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Las reglas estan para que las cosas funcionen
> 
> El moro va contra la mascarilla pero mañana sera el mobiliario, colarse en el súper, robar en el súper y no pagarlo o hacer alguna
> 
> ...



Lol,

vete a aplaudir a las ocho al balcón.


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Esta la cosa reñida moro contra charo, a quien le dará la razón la mierda justicia que tenemos?



tu fíjate cuando aparezcan los gossos:


(Moso) - Caballero, nos han requerido porque no lleva la mascarilla. Esto es constitutivo de una sanción administrativa.

(Moro) - "la tenía en la mochila que me tiró la charo hace 11 paradas, junto con mi iphone 13 pro max y 999 € en efectivo"


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jul 2022)

Vaya amazo el moro, mis dies.


----------



## espada de madera (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Pero si el mierda eres tú, que te pones chulito con esa gilipollez y en el resto de cosas tragas p0lla como buen maricón.
> 
> Gñeeeeeeeee soy un hantiziztema por no ponerme el bozal gñeeeeee miradme que valiente soy gñeeeeeeeee
> 
> Putos infraseres.



Que no que no, que yo lo que le estoy dando a usted son las gracias, hombre. No se confunda. Se agradece que haya nacido usted sumiso, obediente y cabrón. Necesitamos más.



*agacha la cabeza ahí bien gilipollas*
jódete hijo de perra
agacha la cabeza hijoputa

*gracias*
muchas gracias


.​


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Jul 2022)

El moro haría LO MISMO cualquiera que fuese la norma si no se le pusiera en los cojones seguirla, pero ojo, como es la pacomascarilla de mierda, el foro con el moro...  España en estado puro: incapacidad de conceptualizar situaciones y "por mis cojones" como bandera y como comportamiento a admirar.

Aquí hay mucho jubilata y mucho funci a los que oprimen en casa y luego vienen al foro a sorber vientos de libertad a base de postureos pseudo-anarcoides. Hasta el día en el que el moro les roba el reloj de 275 napos después de darles 2 con la mano abierta, como dosis de calma, y entonces ya volvemos al "pena de muerte revisable para la morisma" y con "dale con el taser en los hojoh al puto moroh".


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Que no que no, que yo lo que le estoy dando a usted son las gracias, hombre. No se confunda. Se agradece que haya nacido usted sumiso, obediente y cabrón. Necesitamos más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAÑÁN.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Jul 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo. Por eso pese a que la charo es una fascista y es expedientable. No supone un problema. Tenemos mil normas que reprimen a gente así o a los cuerpos de seguridad, y ellos saben que se juegan el puesto.

Pero el moro seamos honesto no tiene apenas penalización por su incivismo, la mascarilla no es el centro del debate, pues de seguro lo haria con mil normas que rigen este país. Y ese es el problema real.

Los paises con cierto tipo de policía, ordenados y con normas. Que confían en el sistema no suelen ser anarquistas, suelen ser paises que funcionan, y son seguros porque sus ciudadanos cumplen las normas porque creen que cumplir las normas les hacen funcionar sin molestar y progresar.

Claro, se puede cuestionar la practicidad de la norma pero es habitual que quien cuando le recriminan se enfrenta es que se va a enfrentar siempre, lleve o no lleve la razon, porque el es la razon.

Hasta que un día te toque a ti como ciudadano. ¿Acaso creéis que respetaran unas y otras no? ¿respetaran las que a ti te parecen justas?

Esto no funciona así.



racalmatt dijo:


> El mena debe cumplir con las normas de convivencia establecidas, e incluso adaptarse al país de acogida...., no olvidemos "A donde fueres, haz lo que vieres", un dicho que te liberará de que en un futuro, ése mismo "racializado", no te robe mañana tu cartera o te ocupe la casa.
> 
> Éste es un país con normas, y hay que cumplirlas, te gusten más o menos... No puedes escoger cuál te apetece cumplir, si alguna no te gusta, lucha por imponer tú criterio, pero lucha con arreglo a las normas y leyes.





Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El moro haría LO MISMO cualquiera que fuese la norma si no se le pusiera en los cojones seguirla, pero ojo, como es la pacomascarilla de mierda, el foro con el moro...  España en estado puro: incapacidad de conceptualizar situaciones y "por mis cojones" como bandera y como comportamiento a admirar.
> 
> Aquí hay mucho jubilata y mucho funci a los que oprimen en casa y luego vienen al foro a sorber vientos de libertad a base de postureos pseudo-anarcoides. Hasta el día en el que el moro les roba el reloj de 275 napos después de darles 2 con la mano abierta, como dosis de calma, y entonces ya volvemos al "pena de muerte revisable para la morisma" y con "dale con el taser en los hojoh al puto moroh".



Tu tambien lo has visto. A mi me da igual que sea moro como si es español o latino. Soy de las que piensan que los incivicos lo son mas alla de las normas.

De hecho suelen serlo con mas de una y algunos mas y mas, hasta que te toque a ti con una norma que a todas luces sea lógica.

¿porque tengo que respetar tu casa si tu tienes varias viviendas y yo no y la tienes cerrada?

Así todo.


----------



## lefebre (25 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que el video da para muchas cosas.
> 
> Me sorprende que al moro le da igual que le pierdan la mochila



Porque sabe que al día siguiente tiene otra gratis.


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jul 2022)

Hay que entender el video como lo que es: un fragmento de una escena de choque de perfiles promovidos por el nwo, que de momento tienden a rozarse. Con la correspondiente reacción de público random.


Del personaje charil, mas plano en esta secuencia, os veo más o menos en la línea. Pero el personaje del moro aquí es más complejo.

El moro no esta ejerciendo de moro, el moro es el Único cuerdo del metro. Pero sin dejar de ser moro, esto es: caso de llegar policía tiene protección, la gente les teme, caso de que aparezca una banda de menas y vea a un moro en problemas le van a defender, etc.

Luego es muy importe lo siguiente: qué motiva al personaje y qué busca. el moro no ve la tv generalista, no está lobitomizado y no se cree la plandemia porque en sus países no existe. Si vota al psoe solo es porque su familia se levanta 5000€/mes por respirar.

Por otra parte el moro no acepta órdenes de charos esquizofrénicas malpeinadas. No tiene prisa, no tiene un trabajo al que llegar tarde porque no trabaja, vive de ayudas, robar o traficar. No tiene que cuidar perros gatos o urones porque tiene 17 niños a los cuales no tiene que recoger porque los cuidan sus mujeres o los servicios sociales o simplemente no se cuidan. Por lo tanto, el factor tiempo tambien corre a favor del moro. No tiene una parada en la que bajarse, porque no va a ningún sitio y no va a pagar más porque ni siquiera lleva ticket o tiene abono pagado por la ong moros sin fronteras, la cual a estas horas ya habrá denunciado a la tortillera.

Lo de la mochila, me resulta demasiado obvio por favor, llevará drogas o artículos robados ¿de verdad creiais que la charo feroz le ha quitado la cesta a caperucita mora? No seáis ilusos.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

moramierda dijo:


> toda to famelea va a tragar polla mora hasta cejas
> 
> i no poede hacer nada porque es un cobarde .



Mi familia propone echaros, no aplaudiros cuando os portais como moros, como hacen los manginas.

El cobarde es el que aplaude a su enemigo cuando se caga en su propia casa, porque el que caga en tu salón es un hombre libre al que hay aplaudir.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Que pena dais, fijate tú que estoy con el moro-gitano-indio. Y que tengo más en común en este caso para vuestra vergüenza, que con cientos de miles como tú, que no os quiero a mi lado ni en la vera de mi muerte.



No hace falta que me jures que tienes más en común con un moronegro que conmigo, no lo había dudado ni por un segundo, y por eso mismo te animo a que te vayas a convivir con los tuyos a África, donde podrás disfrutar de sus costumbres.

Viva Wakanda!


----------



## Cognome (25 Jul 2022)

Qué patético lo de las mujeres seguratas/ policías, cuando se requiere fuerza mayor, hay que llamar a un compañero por muy gorda que estés, para que te haga el trabajo y te proteja encima, para eso las aceptan?.
Se pone dura echando la mochila, pensando que como un perrito, iría detrás de ella y trabajo listo, y el puto moro con dos cojones pasa de ella completamente y se reafirma en su actitud y la gordi seguratas se pone en evidencia lo ridícula que es y la poca autoridad.
Con dos tíos, el moro, ya estaría boca abajo ésta es la igualdad de la que tanto hablan.


----------



## espada de madera (25 Jul 2022)

Y viendo las opiniones de los foreros queda demostrado que no son racistas en absoluto. Cuando un gitano o un moro llevan razón, se le da la razón y se le apoya a muerte ahí, como ya hemos visto en numerosas ocasiones.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Y viendo las opiniones de los foreros queda demostrado que no son racistas en absoluto. Cuando un gitano o un moro llevan razón, se le da la razón y se le apoya a muerte ahí, como ya hemos visto en numerosas ocasiones.



Sí, una gran parte de floreros que dicen ser patriotas o de derechas no tienen ningún problema con una España llena de moronegros, wilson y etnianos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Jul 2022)

Que el moro incumpla una norma no significa que la charo esa tenga autoridad para coger sus pertenencias y tirarlas por ahí, ¿qué forma de imponer la ley es esa?.

Y sobre la norma en sí, si no es obligatorio llevar bozal en edificios y espacios cerrados ¿porqué tiene que serlo en el metro?....si una norma es contradictoria (porque el que la ha puesto es un memo, porque el tinglado del coronavirus es un cuento, o las dos cosas) habrá mas gente que se la saltará y entonces los recursos y el tiempo de la policía se desperdiciarán en perseguir gilipolleces.

Si hubiera "peligro de contagio" de verdad sería el mismo en un cine, en un campo de fútbol, en un concierto o en el metro y lo lógico sería mascarilla en todas partes o en ninguna y así se evitarían situaciones como ésta...y que una charo que no está preparada para ese trabajo tenga que hacer el ridículo.


----------



## |||||||| (25 Jul 2022)

Esa charo es una payasa, pero es NUESTRA payasa.

El moromierda me la suda lo que le motive a ponerse o no la mascarilla. Como si es el taxista de Barcelona que hace viajes gratis. En España no tiene cabida y no se le debería ni permitir hablar en ese dialecto moromierda que usa. Más que mascarilla, los moros, todos los moros, deberían llevar un bozal con grapas industriales para evitar que habran esa puta boca.

Pero aún hay una tercera persona que, si es española, es la más mierda en ese vagón: la que graba y publica el vídeo para ensalzar al moromierda. A los traidores, ni agua.

Y lo de lanzarle la mochila como a un perro, bravo, a los moros hay que tratarlos así siempre.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No hace falta que me jures que tienes más en común con un moronegro que conmigo, no lo había dudado ni por un segundo, y por eso mismo te animo a que te vayas a convivir con los tuyos a África, donde podrás disfrutar de sus costumbres.
> 
> Viva Wakanda!



Te lo puedes pintar como quieras, pero lo tuyo esta muy lejos de tener arreglo, lo mejor que puede hacer es meterte en una urna destacando peligro toxico para la salud de mis congéneres


----------



## racalmatt (25 Jul 2022)

_delante tuya.... machetazo... españoles de pura cepa...._
Ya veo, que de purísima cepa..

Cuídate meu, que se te va a atragantar el lacasito con tanta bilis...


----------



## Lasjoa (25 Jul 2022)

A favor de la mujer . Si a mi me lo exigen al compañero también . Un aplauso para la mujer


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

Siempre que haya una charo de por medio, o varias, yo voy a favor del bando opuesto a las charos. Además, esa charo con esas pintas es femiloca de manual. Según me está lanzando la mochila le estoy estampando la cabeza antes de que la mochila haga contacto con el suelo. Y su puto teléfono y todo lo que lleva va a parar al mismo sitio que la mochila. Es que hasta la dejo sin pantalones y en bolas como harían los panchis.
Señor moromierda, la mochila no se deja a lo loco, se lleva sujeta y vigilada.


----------



## The5643ar (25 Jul 2022)

Mi opinión: Salvajismo puro y duro por parte de todas las partes.
Sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> menuda lumbreras la segurata, no sabe mantener la calma, no es apta para ese trabajo
> 
> ella suspendida de empleo y sueldo
> él indemnizado y disculpado por la mochila



Esperemos que echen a esa subnormal, por aquello de la igualdad y tal.


----------



## Sietebailes (25 Jul 2022)

El mejor final hubiera sido que ambos se mataran el uno al otro,en fin .....


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pero si es el moro quien tiene razón y además es la víctima (le tiran la mochila). Es que a esa loca ni le tenían que haber dado este curro, con ese peinado tan raro, que la cabeza es el espejo del alma.



Es que al del "estoy a tope jefe de equipo" lo echaron por menos de eso, y el otro día veía un vídeo donde el tio dice que ya no lo contratan en ninguna parte. Esta charo está robando y extraviando una pertenencia literalmente.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que contradicción?
> 
> Ya pareceis rojos de mierda o feministas, que están a favor siempre del "suyo" aunque no tenga razón,
> 
> ...



A mi me puede el odio a las charos, lo reconozco y puuuuunto. No hablo por los demás. Pero es que además es un doble combo, charo y covidiota.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Un seguridad no es nadie para tirar la mochila de esa manera. Un seguridad con veteranía sabe que eso a un moro o un gitano es jugarse una puñalada.
> Este caso en particular es una lección del moro a la charosegurata con pinta de bollera listilla .



Las charos viven en un mundo de fantasía, acostumbradas a hacer lo que quieren sin consecuencias. Nunca han sentido la amenaza de una puñalada o una somanta de hostias, pero el universo es cambiante.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Las charos tienen las de perder en el momento en que no vamos a mover un dedo por ellas.



Vamos, es que veo que están reventando a la charo u otra similar a palos, y hasta me echo una siesta en el vagón. La única plaga que puede acabar con otra plaga y voy a ser tan gilipollas evitarlo. Solo me faltaría la de "algún chico se puede meter" para descojonarme en su cara.


----------



## Fabs (25 Jul 2022)

El moro actúa bien. Quiere gozar de su derecho a respirar y no se deja amedrentar. La charocop llega tratándolo como si fuera su caniche luego le roba la mochila y remata lanzando y abandonando basura en el andén sin haber conseguido nada con su inútil y penosa actuación y pasa a llamar refuerzos porque, evidentemente, ella no puede hacerse con la situación ante un moro educado que insiste en respirar y no dejarse tratar como un borrego subnormal o un caniche cualquiera.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Este video divide a la sociedad en 2
> 
> Veo que muchos subnormales van en contra del moro porque es un moro xD
> 
> Una cosa es que se tenga que adaptar a nuestras costumbres y otra que se tenga que adaptar a nuestras subnormalidades de ponerse el bozal y obedecer a una puta charo, le teneis envidia, simplemente odiais al que se sale del rebaño



Si, ahora resulta que ponerse mascarilla es como echar la siesta o jugar al dominó para estos subnormales, costumbres ancestrales.


----------



## XRL (25 Jul 2022)

esa no llega a charo,tendrá 30 o así

las charos son de 40-60

la tía muy chula tirándole la mochila,una cosa que sea seguridad y otra que sea una chula

si no le hace caso pues llama a la policía y ya se apañaran estos


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Que el moro incumpla una norma no significa que la charo esa tenga autoridad para coger sus pertenencias y tirarlas por ahí, ¿qué forma de imponer la ley es esa?.
> 
> Y sobre la norma en sí, si no es obligatorio llevar bozal en edificios y espacios cerrados ¿porqué tiene que serlo en el metro?....si una norma es contradictoria (porque el que la ha puesto es un memo, porque el tinglado del coronavirus es un cuento, o las dos cosas) habrá mas gente que se la saltará y entonces los recursos y el tiempo de la policía se desperdiciarán en perseguir gilipolleces.
> 
> Si hubiera "peligro de contagio" de verdad sería el mismo en un cine, en un campo de fútbol, en un concierto o en el metro y lo lógico sería mascarilla en todas partes o en ninguna y así se evitarían situaciones como ésta...y que una charo que no está preparada para ese trabajo tenga que hacer el ridículo.



Sobre el coronatimo ya ni me pronuncio, pero durante mucho tiempo era lo inverso, el transporte público no requería mascarilla. Parece que se nos olvida. Solo por esas contradicciones ya se desmonta toda la fake pandemia.


----------



## noseyo (25 Jul 2022)

Me cago en tus muertos comunista dice el hijo puta tú vas a cortar la cabeza a la puerca de tu madre vete a comer la polla al moro


----------



## XRL (25 Jul 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> españoles gracias por traer negros a america ahora sus descendientes (colombianos,venezolanos) inunda el sur (peru,bolivia,chile) dejandonos inseguridad , intranquilidad , hijos de puta , tanto critican a los "tira flecha" y son lo mas civilizado que hay a diferencia de la mierda colombiana y venezolana que no pueden dejar de migrar hijos de puta , negros de mierda,
> colombiano=negro criminal
> venezolano=negro criminal



eso es lo que yo siempre digo por aquí

a mi los peruanos-boliviano-ecuatoriano...no me molestan para nada porque no suelen ser delincuentes

currantes-familiares-les gusta estar de buen rollo aunque sean unos borrachos y tal

otra cosa son los colombianos-venezolanoos que son la mayoría delincuentes,y los dominicanos mucho peor

me quedo mucho antes con los tira flechas pero mil veces


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Ajústate bien el bozal, que hay mucho contagio.
> Agacha la cabeza ahí bien.



Otro tonto más que no ve la diferencia entre que un español desobedezca las leyes y que lo haga un moro.

Nos comen porque sois imbéciles y no sabéis qué batallas luchar.


----------



## bsnas (25 Jul 2022)

Pues vaya puta mierda de video, esperaba ver otra escena tipo Demolition Man a las que nos tienen acostumbradas las charos relacionadas con seguridad publica.

Propicias tardes.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Te lo puedes pintar como quieras, pero lo tuyo esta muy lejos de tener arreglo, lo mejor que puede hacer es meterte en una urna destacando peligro toxico para la salud de mis congéneres



Sabes qué pasa, que tú sólo puedes recurrir a decir que yo quiero que llevéis bozal o que estoy de acuerdo con que la gente no se rebele, pero eso son invenciones tuyas a las que tienes que recurrir por la falta de argumentos, en ningún momento he opinado sobre ello y es completamente irrelevante para el caso.

Sin embargo, tú sí has dicho claramente que apoyas que un moro se pase por el forro las leyes españolas y aplaudes que se ponga chulo cuando se le llama la atención.

Recurres a inventarte algo que no he dicho para justificar que eres un follamoros.

Venga, a comer cuscús y vete a ensayar con Yusuf para la próxima batucada.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Jul 2022)

Conozco personalmente a la chica, así que creo que puedo hablar: Siendo ella, llamar al refuerzo y listo. Siendo yo, llamar al refuerzo y listo/cogerle del cinturón y del cuello por detrás y sacarlo como si fuese un saco de patatas (segurata rocoso). Ya lo hice una vez en Calle Pelayo (para los que sean de Barcelona).

Ella llegará de milagro al 163. Niña mona, debe de estar bastante buena arreglada.


----------



## Sanctis (25 Jul 2022)

Os comento.

Básicamente ella le ha tendido una trampa tirándole la mochila en el andén de la estación Can Boixeras.

Y que tiene Can Boixeras que no tenga otra? Pues que es una base donde inician todos los caneros y todos los coches móviles, además de tener las cocheras con la operativa antigraffitti.

Tras la puerta de uno de los andenes tienes al menos a tres y un perro. Al menos y según la hora. Sea la horas que sea ahí tienes como poco a cuatro tios a dos pasos. Porque hay muchos ratos donde salen o entran docenas.

Así que, teniendo mala suerte, al segundo hay cuatro compañeros en Boixeras que se presentan en cinco segundos. Teniendo algo de más suerte hay diez disponibles.

Esa es la explicación. El tío se baja con ella en Can Boixeras y es game over para él.

A él le ha sudado que le tirara la mochila, luego ella ha perdido a pesar de esa buena tirada de cartas que ha lanzado eligiendo la estación "muerte"


----------



## bsnas (25 Jul 2022)

Pues ya ves que putada, dentro iba un ordenador portatil de esos gaming, un iphone y 300 pavos en metalico + las putas llaves de casa.


----------



## Albertojosua (25 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Conozco personalmente a la chica, así que creo que puedo hablar: Siendo ella, llamar al refuerzo y listo. Siendo yo, llamar al refuerzo y listo/cogerle del cinturón y del cuello por detrás y sacarlo como si fuese un saco de patatas (segurata rocoso). Ya lo hice una vez en Calle Pelayo (para los que sean de Barcelona).
> 
> Ella llegará de milagro al 163. Niña mona, debe de estar bastante buena arreglada.



Lo de agredir a una persona por una posible falta administrativa donde está contemplado?


----------



## Misosofos (25 Jul 2022)

Menuda gilipollez de mascarillas.

En muchos países ya no se llevan tampoco en el transporte público.

Hispanistán a la cola de todo. Y a ver cuándo aprenden que ese trabajo que hace la charo es para un hombre.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sabes qué pasa, que tú sólo puedes recurrir a decir que yo quiero que llevéis bozal o que estoy de acuerdo con que la gente no se rebele, pero eso son invenciones tuyas a las que tienes que recurrir por la falta de argumentos, en ningún momento he opinado sobre ello y es completamente irrelevante para el caso.
> 
> Sin embargo, tú sí has dicho claramente que apoyas que un moro se pase por el forro las leyes españolas y aplaudes que se ponga chulo cuando se le llama la atención.
> 
> ...



Si, tú trata de arreglarlo ahora, pero ya es tarde, te hemos pillado la matrícula de bozalero paranoico oficialista, que se masturba con el sufrimiento ajeno..

No te da vergüenza? Que preferimos al moro que a tí.


----------



## Tronio (25 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Conozco personalmente a la chica, así que creo que puedo hablar: Siendo ella, llamar al refuerzo y listo. Siendo yo, llamar al refuerzo y listo/cogerle del cinturón y del cuello por detrás y sacarlo como si fuese un saco de patatas (segurata rocoso). Ya lo hice una vez en Calle Pelayo (para los que sean de Barcelona).
> 
> Ella llegará de milagro al 163. Niña mona, debe de estar bastante buena arreglada.



¿Quien cojones te crees tú para coger a nadie del cuello por una mascarilla y echarlo como un perro?
¿Es eso razonable ni proporcionado ni justo?

A mi me hacen eso y le meto una querella que iba a trabajar el seguridad de gratis hasta la jubilación.


----------



## Euron G. (25 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> No aparece en esta ocasion el whiteknight Enrique salvador de las causas maléficas a salvar el culo de la choni. Esta vez no.



Se lo corrijo, gracias


----------



## TercioVascongado (25 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Conozco personalmente a la chica, así que creo que puedo hablar: Siendo ella, llamar al refuerzo y listo. Siendo yo, llamar al refuerzo y listo/cogerle del cinturón y del cuello por detrás y sacarlo como si fuese un saco de patatas (segurata rocoso). Ya lo hice una vez en Calle Pelayo (para los que sean de Barcelona).
> 
> Ella llegará de milagro al 163. Niña mona, debe de estar bastante buena arreglada.




Con esas actitudes algún día te llevarás una sobredosis de hierro. Tú sabrás si merece la pena tratar a la gente así por la miseria que te pagarán.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo normal para un cobarde. El moro no lo es.



No es ser valiente ni cobarde, es adaptarte a las circunstancias y sobrevivir, es lo que hacen los mejores el moro acabará denunciado y encima ha perdido la mochila que se la han tirado por la borda. La verdad que la segurata le echa cojones, al final eso se convierte en una disputa por ver quien tiene la polla más larga el moro o la segurata...


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Si, tú trata de arreglarlo ahora, pero ya es tarde, te hemos pillado la matrícula de bozalero paranoico oficialista, que se masturba con el sufrimiento ajeno..
> 
> No te da vergüenza? Que preferimos al moro que a tí.



Ya te dije que estás recurriendo a inventar lo que yo no he dicho, pero tú en cada comentario te reafirmas en ser un follamoros, no me cabe duda de que prefieres a cualquier moronegro que a mí o a cualquier español que no sea un progremita follamoros.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (25 Jul 2022)

me ha puesto super palote esa zorra
fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lonbo (25 Jul 2022)

Vamos a modificar un poquito los personajes, imaginemos que el moro no lo es sino que es un 'respetable' ejecutivo con su traje corbata y maletín y la respetable señora/señorita es un 'respetable' empleado varón de Securitas.

Ahora volved a opinar.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (25 Jul 2022)

Moro vs Charo?

Que se maten entre ellos. Sale ganando la humanidad.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Conozco personalmente a la chica, así que creo que puedo hablar: Siendo ella, llamar al refuerzo y listo. Siendo yo, llamar al refuerzo y listo/cogerle del cinturón y del cuello por detrás y sacarlo como si fuese un saco de patatas (segurata rocoso). Ya lo hice una vez en Calle Pelayo (para los que sean de Barcelona).
> 
> Ella llegará de milagro al 163. Niña mona, debe de estar bastante buena arreglada.



Haces honor a tu nick, porque si ese engendro está bueno.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (25 Jul 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> Vamos a modificar un poquito los personajes, imaginemos que el moro no lo es sino que es un 'respetable' ejecutivo con su traje corbata y maletín y la respetable señora/señorita es un 'respetable' empleado varón de Securitas.
> 
> Ahora volved a opinar.



Tengo que opinar de lo que estoy viendo "de visu" no de supuestos que ha generado tu cabeza para tratar de dejarnos en evidencia.
No hay ningún segurata ahí ni ningún Salaryman, solo una Charo pelofrito y un mohammed con ganas de fiesta. El contexto y sus actores siempre son un factor fundamental a la hora de describir una situación o posicionarse en torno a la misma.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Lo de agredir a una persona por una posible falta administrativa donde está contemplado?



Que yo recuerde, lo primero que te dicen en los cursos de mierda que dan, cuando ves la ley de seguridad privada, constitución, etc; es que ni se te ocurra tocar a alguien, pero ya ves menudas flipaderas.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> No es ser valiente ni cobarde, es adaptarte a las circunstancias y sobrevivir, es lo que hacen los mejores el moro acabará denunciado y encima ha perdido la mochila que se la han tirado por la borda. La verdad que la segurata le echa cojones, al final eso se convierte en una disputa por ver quien tiene la polla más larga el moro o la segurata...



La charo gana seguro, las machorras de ejpaña tienen polla.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Jul 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> Vamos a modificar un poquito los personajes, imaginemos que el moro no lo es sino que es un 'respetable' ejecutivo con su traje corbata y maletín y la respetable señora/señorita es un 'respetable' empleado varón de Securitas.
> 
> Ahora volved a opinar.



Opino lo mismo,

me da igual que sea moro, chino, polaco o un Cayetano con la bandera de España,

y que la otra sea una Charo, un mazado o un Paco,

actuar así por el tema mascarillas es de flipaos,
(en este caso flipada),

y el moro le ha echado cojones ante tanta tontería, si el español medio fuera igual ya hubiera acabado este circo hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Jul 2022)

Yo le meteria una denuncia


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (25 Jul 2022)

Me NUTRE. ALLAH AKBAR


----------



## darkgauntlet (25 Jul 2022)

Qué desmoralizados andáis algunos... Hemos visto también decenas de vídeos de españoles resistiéndose a la imposición del bozal, y eso suponiendo que el moro este lo haga como afirmación libertaria, que ya es mucho suponer.


----------



## SineOsc (25 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Por una parte aparece un moro, el cual puede producir rechazo por su habitual poca capacidad/ intención de integración o adaptación a las normas civicas, mala educación, peores formas, etc., pero del que, en este caso, podemos sacar lecturas secundarias tales como tener más cojones que la mitad de los autóctonos (si, sabedor de su protección legal y mediática y su posicion social).
> 
> Luego tenemos a su enemiga, la charo segurata. Que viene de chunga hasta que huele a cus cus y su contundencia se va diluyendo a medida que avanza el video.
> No nos cabe duda que si el infractor fuese un abuelo español de 77 años, ya le hubiera molido con la tonfa y echado cual perro sarnoso del metro. Su mayor arranque consiste en jugarse el envido de tirar la mochila (probablemente robada) del moro a lo que el moro le hace un órdago ignorándola. No hace nada más porque está CAGADA. Disimula con el móvil.
> ...



Un analisis muy elegante y certero, nada más que añadir.


----------



## Primitivo (25 Jul 2022)

Esa altanería de esta típica zorra promedio occidental, no hay mucho que opinar de la mujer moderna, en general merecen ser violadas y golpeadas. Con respecto al moro, me preocuparía más por quien lo dejo entrar, ese es el enemigo más peligroso.


----------



## rsaca (25 Jul 2022)

Leyendo los comentarios me da la impresión de que algunos todavía no se han dado cuenta de que el moro está defendiendo nuestras libertades contra el mayor abuso que hemos sufrido desde hace muchos años.

Lo que hace ese señor lo deberíamos de hacer todos. Que cojones importa que sea moro?. Creéis que Pedro Sánchez por el hecho de haber nacido en España es mejor persona que ese señor?.


----------



## Golferas (25 Jul 2022)

Ese moro es un héroe. Antepone su dignidad a lo material como la mochila. Vuelvo a tener fe en la humanidad.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

*Osama solo obedece las leyes de Allah, Allahu Akbar !!!.        *


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me salgo y le meto un crochet a la Charo antes de salir.
> 
> Voy con el moro en esta ocasión
> 
> ...



Esa charo tiene caracter y tipito, una diosa !!!.  

PD- Le compro un bolso a la segurata, al moro que lo parta un rayo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Lo que tu creas, o dejes de creer, es irrelevante. Incluso si es una norma absurda (y hay muchas en este país), no deja de ser una norma y hay que cumplirla. Por llevar una puta mascarilla x minutos en interior no pasa absolutamente nada. 

Lo único que veo son ganas de ir de chulito antisistema por la vida. Luego muchos de esos son los mismos que no hacen más que pedir que vuelva el franquismo y su mano dura xdddddd


----------



## Salchichonio (25 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Esto no va de mascarillas ni virus, esto de va sometimiento.
> 
> Y el moro lo sabe bien, que la gente de este país son auténticos borregos sin cerebro.



Correcto. Sólo tienes que ver la de subnormales del foro que balean al moro.

Cunetazo para todos, por favor.


----------



## Murnau (25 Jul 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios me da la impresión de que algunos todavía no se han dado cuenta de que el moro está defendiendo nuestras libertades contra el mayor abuso que hemos sufrido desde hace muchos años.
> 
> Lo que hace ese señor lo deberíamos de hacer todos. Que cojones importa que sea moro?. Creéis que Pedro Sánchez por el hecho de haber nacido en España es mejor persona que ese señor?.



No solo eso, es que pensar que el viruelo por ser "español" va a defender españa si que es de pánfilo (y no de Narváez).


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Dentro de la mochila el magrebi llevaba 200.000 euros y un Rolex Daytona !!!.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios me da la impresión de que algunos todavía no se han dado cuenta de que el moro está defendiendo nuestras libertades contra el mayor abuso que hemos sufrido desde hace muchos años.
> 
> Lo que hace ese señor lo deberíamos de hacer todos. Que cojones importa que sea moro?. Creéis que Pedro Sánchez por el hecho de haber nacido en España es mejor persona que ese señor?.



No veas que atropello tener que ponerte una mascarilla. El Gulag una risa en comparación. 

Generación de blandos de mierda risketoboys tironucables follamoros. A ver si os extinguís ya escoria.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

*Todos defendiendo al moro, lo mas seguro es que estuviera viajando sin billete y robando a los pasajeros, la tranquilidad con la que se toma lo de la mochila, es porque se dedica a robar carteras !!!.*


----------



## Mandingo100 (25 Jul 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> menuda lumbreras la segurata, no sabe mantener la calma, no es apta para ese trabajo
> 
> ella suspendida de empleo y sueldo
> él indemnizado y disculpado por la mochila




Tampoco es que abunden los genios o las mejores habilidades en el gremio de los seguratas.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Paranoico. Deja de leer a tanto magufo.


----------



## fachacine (25 Jul 2022)

La Charo demuestra poca autoridad pero cuando se planta en medio de la puerta como diciendo "hasta que no salgas no continúa el tren" tiene que mantener el pulso. En el momento en que se vuelve a meter dentro, se cierra la puerta y el tren continúa, en ese momento el moro ya ha ganado, y la Charo ha pasado de tener poca autoridad a no tener ninguna.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (25 Jul 2022)

Le importa una mierda la mochila porque es robada La que lía el imbécil por una triste mascarilla. Me la suda si está de acuerdo o no, sino que no se suba al metro (que seguro que ni ha pagado). A mi no me gusta pagar impuestos y bien que los pago. Si no le gusta ancha es Marruecos para no llevarla y que lo mantenga su Estado.


----------



## Azote87 (25 Jul 2022)

La charo empoderada se ha pasado tres pueblos tirándole la mochila al moro , el moro como no dando la nota


----------



## Sr.Earhart (25 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> La charo empoderada se ha pasado tres pueblos tirándole la mochila al moro , el moro como no dando la nota



He de decir que le echa un par. Muchos seguratas no se meten con según qué seres en el metro por miedo, pensad que no llevan apenas nada de armas.


----------



## medion_no (25 Jul 2022)

Moro vs charos. Basicamente el futuro de este pais.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo siento. Noy con el moro, no puedo con gente así, son los que no reman por el bien comun.



Una heroina, que se gana sus 1.000 euros, con otra como ella de compañera, habrian esposado al moro y llamado a la policia.








PD- Apoyar a un sarraceno delincuente, en supuesta lucha contra el femimarxismo, cosas veredes Sancho !!!.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Jul 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Sobre el coronatimo ya ni me pronuncio, pero durante mucho tiempo era lo inverso, el transporte público no requería mascarilla. Parece que se nos olvida. Solo por esas contradicciones ya se desmonta toda la fake pandemia.



La verdad desconocía que en el metro de Progrelona siga siendo obligatorio llevar mascarilla, me ha sorprendido bastante porque en mi zona (Gandalucía) no es obligatorio en ningún sitio desde hace meses...aunque en el transporte público ignoro como está la cosa porque no lo uso nunca.

El moro queda claro que tiene mas criterio que muchos españoles para cuestionar una normativa absurda y mas cojones para defenderse de los abusos, las imágenes cantan.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Jul 2022)

A ver la charo es subnormal pero es NUESTRA charo subnormal

El moromierda sólo es un macarra invasor que no tendría que estar en España robando directa e indirectamente (paguitas).


----------



## Cocorico (25 Jul 2022)

Dudo mucho que ni uno solo de vosotros hubiera tenido cojones para tirarle la mochila a ese moro de mierda y me importa tres cojones si la actuación es "profesional" o no.

El tema no es la puta mascarilla. Yo ahí lo único que veo es otro moro de mierda que viene a España a reírse de nosotros y de nuestras normas (con independencia de su pertinencia o razonabilidad).

Mi apoyo, mi respeto y mi simpatía para la joven segurata que estará hasta el coño de bregar todos los días con basura como esa.

Y utilizo la expresión "moro de mierda" no porque sea racista, sino porque, en concreto, ese moro es un moro de mierda a juzgar por su actitud.


----------



## imaginARIO (25 Jul 2022)

Lástima que no lo hubiese reventado a porrazos ahí mismo.
Y medio foro con el ladrón de mierda que se queda tan pancho cuando le quitan la mochila seguramente robada.


----------



## DarkNight (25 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Comentemos amigablemente este video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta vez estoy con el moro. La segurata embozalada MUSLONA, culona, machorra, y con peinado feminazi, se gasta una chulería tremenda.

Aunque no tenga ni media hostia. Pero ha visto series netflix de tias pegapatadas y se las cree. Una pena que el moro fuera bastante cobardón. Otro tío la hubiera dado de hostias al quitarle la mochila


----------



## DarkNight (25 Jul 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Defendiendo moros en el foro.




Los moros son unos hijos de puta. Pero antes que la zorra feminazi esa, cualquiera. Manginazo


----------



## Pirro (25 Jul 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Dudo mucho que ni uno solo de vosotros hubiera tenido cojones para tirarle la mochila a ese moro de mierda y me importa tres cojones si es o no una actuación "profesional" por parte de la chica de seguridad.
> 
> El tema no es la puta mascarilla. Yo ahí lo único que veo es otro moro de mierda que viene a España a reírse de nosotros y de nuestras normas (con independencia de su pertinencia o razonabilidad).
> 
> ...




Viendo el video y viendo las intervenciones en este hilo me queda claro lo que siempre tuve claro. Antes que de izquierdas o de derechas, antes que español o extranjero, antes que hombre o mujer, antes que blanco o negro, antes que moro o cristiano está el eje ideológico-moral negacionista/tragacionista.

Yo estoy con el moro. Y a los subnormales de "ej que el moromierda no rejjpeta nuejtraj normaj" decirles que la inmigración irrestricta también es consecuencia de "nuejtrhajj normajjjj".

A disfrutar lo normativizado, bozalerdos. Va todo en el mismo pack. Te comes al moro, y te comes tus exhalaciones.


----------



## Cocorico (25 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Viendo el video y viendo las intervenciones en este hilo me queda claro lo que siempre tuve claro. Antes que de izquierdas o de derechas, antes que español o extranjero, antes que hombre o mujer, antes que blanco o negro, antes que moro o cristiano está el eje ideológico-moral negacionista/tragacionista.
> 
> Yo estoy con el moro. Y a los subnormales de "ej que el moromierda no rejjpeta nuejtraj normaj" decirles que la inmigración irrestricta también es consecuencia de "nuejtrhajj normajjjj".
> 
> A disfrutar lo normativizado, bozalerdos. Va todo en el mismo pack. Te comes al moro, y te comes tus exhalaciones.



Le llamas subnormal a tu padre. 

Otro gilipollas a ignorados.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Jul 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Haces honor a tu nick, porque si ese engendro está bueno.



Si debe estarlo, sí. Tú no la has visto en persona. Viva Extremadura siempre.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Jul 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Con esas actitudes algún día te llevarás una sobredosis de hierro. Tú sabrás si merece la pena tratar a la gente así por la miseria que te pagarán.



Me retiré de servicios conflictivos con la pandemia porque he ganado todas las intervenciones y no quise tentar a la suerte, aunque tengo muchas pelotas y si veo que los guiris la lían los mete en verea, ya que a mis 44 tacos todavía intimido, je, je. ACASO QUIERES VIVIR PARA SIEMPRE?


----------



## Gorrino (25 Jul 2022)

Tronio dijo:


> ¿Quien cojones te crees tú para coger a nadie del cuello por una mascarilla y echarlo como un perro?
> ¿Es eso razonable ni proporcionado ni justo?
> 
> A mi me hacen eso y le meto una querella que iba a trabajar el seguridad de gratis hasta la jubilación.



Será una denuncia analfabeto. Una querella es por calumnias e injurias. Te doy la paliza física e intelectualmente.

Si no es delito doloso no te pueden quitar la chapa y si no hay vídeo el juez me creerá a mi si digo que me has dado un puñetazo suave y me has insultado. SAL DE LA DORITO-CUEVA, ANDA. LAS NORMAS ESTÁN PARA CUMPLIRLAS AUNQUE NO TE GUSTEN.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Lo de agredir a una persona por una posible falta administrativa donde está contemplado?



Yo le agrediría por la falta de respeto no por la infracción en sí misma.


----------



## Pirro (25 Jul 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Le llamas subnormal a tu padre.
> 
> Otro gilipollas a ignorados.



No te llamé subnormal, gilipollas.


----------



## lostsoul242 (25 Jul 2022)

Esa no es Charo , mas bien rollo Choni joven medio rapada que son cosas distintas . Lo mas probable es que vote a Vox .
Y siempre ire con una Choni española antes que con un PUTO MORO DE MIERDA .
Me encanta como le tira la mochila cuando dice "no me toques" . Ha sido una salida muy buena .


----------



## Golferas (26 Jul 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Esa no es Charo , mas bien rollo Choni joven medio rapada que son cosas distintas . Lo mas probable es que vote a Vox .
> Y siempre ire con una Choni española antes que con un PUTO MORO DE MIERDA .
> Me encanta como le tira la mochila cuando dice "no me toques" . Ha sido una salida muy buena .



Si quieres que españa vuelva a ser un país medianamente decente, la única esperanza son moros como ese. Tus chonis y tus canis lo han llevado a la miseria en la que estamos. Y si piensas que votar a un partido político es la solución, es que no sabes ni cómo funciona el mundo.


----------



## darkgauntlet (26 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Viendo el video y viendo las intervenciones en este hilo me queda claro lo que siempre tuve claro. Antes que de izquierdas o de derechas, antes que español o extranjero, antes que hombre o mujer, antes que blanco o negro, antes que moro o cristiano está el eje ideológico-moral negacionista/tragacionista.



De una plandemia se sale. Del reemplazo étnico, no.

Pero es que, además, ni siquiera da la impresión de que la motivación del moro sea plantar cara al covidianismo.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (26 Jul 2022)

Si hubiera sido un español lo hubieran insultado, apaleado y sacado del tren. Es lo único que se puede sacar como conclusión.


----------



## lucky starr (26 Jul 2022)

El moro no tiene nada que perder. A ti te pasa eso y te joden vivo.


----------



## Felson (26 Jul 2022)

Lo triste de todo esto es que en la mochila que se debió perder, y alguien se llevaría, estarían las cosas de muchas otras personas, menos del que perdió la mochila... y que por eso le importa muy poco que se quedara en una estación. La verdad, es que este vídeo enseña cómo debemos actuar y comportarnos en sociedad... en esta que dicen que es así.


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Jul 2022)

Ya la pillaran una banda de menas a la bruja esa y la pondran en su sitio, la maldita bruja de mierda.....


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Os comento.
> 
> Básicamente ella le ha tendido una trampa tirándole la mochila en el andén de la estación Can Boixeras.
> 
> ...



es decir, que todo formaba parte de una estrategia magistral, aunque mal ejecutada. 

Que no es que haya tirado la mochila en esa estación porque el metro pasaba por ahí, no. Han desviado el metro, construyendo otro tunel nuevo y le han hecho pasar por dicha estación de máxima seguridad.


----------



## Sanctis (26 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> es decir, que todo formaba parte de una estrategia magistral, aunque mal ejecutada.
> 
> Que no es que haya tirado la mochila en esa estación porque el metro pasaba por ahí, no. Han desviado el metro, construyendo otro tunel nuevo y le han hecho pasar por dicha estación de máxima seguridad.



No, gilipollas, no.

La intervención dura X paradas. No sabemos si dos, tres o una o cuatro. Cuando realizas una intervención en vagón puedes tirarte minutos dialogando, y según lo veas dependiendo de por donde pases (sabes donde tienes compis y donde no) decides forzarlo ahora o no.

Cuando está a la altura de Can Boixeras es cuando sabe que tiene la oportunidad real de joderlo. Porque allí no es que haya un compañero, es que hay compañeros por un tubo.

La solución es tirarle la bolsa, que por lógica debería bajarse por ella, pero no bajó y la trampa no funcionó.

Y no es una estación de máxima seguridad. Es una estación base en donde distintas unidades inician los servicios, además de una cochera con cuatro efectivos permanentes.

En ese andén donde le tira la mochila hay una puerta. Tú abres la puerta y ahí hay un gran complejo a cielo abierto, unas cocheras además de un hangar y además de un gran parking y además de vestuarios y además de almacenes y en fin, una base.

Lo primero que encuentras al abrir esa puerta es a cuatro vigilantes. Y a según qué horas a más por ahí iniciando o finalizando servicio.

Me he tirado seis años iniciando servicio en Can Boixeras, así que me parece que estoy en mayor disposición que tú de explicarte esto.

Ella sabe que solo tiene la opción Boixeras para sentirse segura. En la siguiente no tiene a nadie, en la otra tiene a uno que vete a saber quien es (puede ser un macho alfa como un viejo gñe) y después hay como ya cuatro o cinco paradas más sin nadie.

Ella sabe que Boixeras es la apuesta con victoria asegurada. Todo lo que no sea Boixeras es derrota.

Al ver que no le sale no le queda otra que aguantar el tipo bastante decepcionada (y eso lo notas en el video) e incómoda, porque a la vez lo que empieza lo tiene que acabar, y eso acabará que el otro se marchará tan tranquilo al cabo de X paradas y se reirá en su cara.

Era Boixeras o nada, y el otro pasó de la mochila. Luego todo queda en nada.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No, gilipollas, no.
> 
> La intervención dura X paradas. No sabemos si dos, tres o una o cuatro. Cuando realizas una intervención en vagón puedes tirarte minutos dialogando, y según lo veas dependiendo de por donde pases (sabes donde tienes compis y donde no) decides forzarlo ahora o no.
> 
> ...




Creo que has cambiado de canal y estás viendo una peli de Steven Seagal que secuestraban a la sobrina en un tren. 
El numerito de la charo, empieza con el video, más el tiempo que haya tardado el grabador en echar mano al movil, es decir, que no decidieron grabar después de horas de suceso, anormal.

La charo quería echar al moro, pero cuando le dice no me toques, retrocede y ya no tiene huevos ni a rozarle. Coge la mochila como si fuera magma volcánica.

El tren para, se pone en medio de la puerta, no vienen sus supuestas legiones de compis porque están metiendose la butifarra entre pecho y espalda, q las talegas que se gastan no salen solas, el conductor del metro la cierra y sigue tirando. Ahí es donde la choni no sabe ni donde meterse.


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No, gilipollas, no.
> 
> La intervención dura X paradas. No sabemos si dos, tres o una o cuatro. Cuando realizas una intervención en vagón puedes tirarte minutos dialogando, y según lo veas dependiendo de por donde pases (sabes donde tienes compis y donde no) decides forzarlo ahora o no.
> 
> ...



Como usuario habitual de la linea 5 , esta bien enterarse como funciona la mafia de seguratas..... porque hoy me he topado con una de esas cabronas... en donde ah si diagonal....


----------



## Sanctis (26 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Creo que has cambiado de canal y estás viendo una peli de Steven Seagal que secuestraban a la sobrina en un tren.
> El numerito de la charo, empieza con el video, más el tiempo que haya tardado el grabador en echar mano al movil, es decir, que no decidieron grabar después de horas de suceso, anormal.
> 
> La charo quería echar al moro, pero cuando le dice no me toques, retrocede y ya no tiene huevos ni a rozarle. Coge la mochila como si fuera magma volcánica.
> ...



A ver, pedazo de subnormal, que estás hablando con alguien que ha patrullado con esa chica, en esa línea, y que se la conoce de memoria.

A ver si entiendes esto: no sabemos si la discusión se ha iniciado una parada antes, o dos, o tres. Y en realidad eso es insignificante.

Ella sabe cual es el momento. El momento es Boixeras. Ella no ha parado ningún tren. Se ha puesto en medio de la puerta, cosa que es inútil, porque el motorista (conductor, en metro se llama motorista en renfe maquinista) va a pasar de tu cara, y es algo que no se puede hacer, y el tiempo es oro para metro. No puedes como vigilante ponerte a obstaculizar la puerta, y ella lo sabe, y si vuelves a ver el video lo hace durante pocos segundos, lo mismo hasta se lleva un parte del motorista, y desiste porque está incumpliendo una norma.

Lo que hace es tirar la mochila convencida que el otro baja, y ahí es cuando pide apoyo por walkie señalando estar en el andén de Boixeras, los otros que están a dos metros detrás del andén lo oyen y salen. 

No han salido porque no se han enterado. Y no se han enterado porque no ha podido comunicarlo por walkie. Y no ha podido hacerlo porque el otro no se ha bajado.

Lo captas ya? O te hago un plano?


----------



## Sanctis (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Como usuario habitual de la linea 5 , esta bien enterarse como funciona la mafia de seguratas..... porque hoy me he topado con una de esas cabronas... en donde ah si diagonal....



Pero que mafia ni que pollas?

Se le llama estrategia. Es tratar de bajarlo donde tiene refuerzos inmediatos y asegurados. Porque con según quien tiene que ser inmediato. Ya de ya.

No hay nada inmoral en todo esto. 

Yo os explico cómo ha pensado ella, que ha sido lógicamente, pero el otro al no bajar le ha chafado el plan.


----------



## jkaza (26 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> A ver, pedazo de subnormal, que estás hablando con alguien que ha patrullado con esa chica, en esa línea, y que se la conoce de memoria.
> 
> A ver si entiendes esto: no sabemos si la discusión se ha iniciado una parada antes, o dos, o tres. Y en realidad eso es insignificante.
> 
> ...



Que tú has apatrullao con la chonicharo esa y que te sabes la línea de memoria? Vaya méritos que tienes!

Y quiénes os creéis vosotros para coger las cosas de un pasajero y tirarlas al andén? A ver si llega una buena panda de moros cabrones y os tiran a las vías cuando vaya a pasar el "motorista".

Cómo me nvtren todos los vídeos donde salís apaleados, cada vez me caen mejor esos moros que os invaden en warralona. Hacen la justicia que los ejpañoles no tienen cojones de hacer.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> burbuja cabalgando contradicciones, as usual



Van con el moro NO HOMO.


----------



## Charidemo (26 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero que mafia ni que pollas?
> 
> Se le llama estrategia. Es tratar de bajarlo donde tiene refuerzos inmediatos y asegurados. Porque con según quien tiene que ser inmediato. Ya de ya.
> 
> ...



Pues el moro la ha humillado públicamente y ante toda España, por chulilla y poca cosa. Ojo, que no soy promoros pero cuando se tiene razón se tiene razón sea moro o castellano. Esa señora no es nadie para tirarle la mochila como lo ha hecho y aquí muchos hemos aprendido como actuar con los abusos con la templanza del moro.


----------



## Smoker (26 Jul 2022)

El invasor solo es chulo por qué sabe que tiene todo el aparato detrás de él a su favor


----------



## Vulcan86 (26 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> El moro no tiene nada que perder. A ti te pasa eso y te joden vivo.



por lo general los españoles tienen menos que perder que los moros ,pero no lo quieren reconocer


----------



## Vulcan86 (26 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pero si es el moro quien tiene razón y además es la víctima (le tiran la mochila). Es que a esa loca ni le tenían que haber dado este curro, con ese peinado tan raro, que la cabeza es el espejo del alma.



en seguridad entra quien quiera ,Nadie normal quiere ser segurata en barcelona


----------



## guillotinator (26 Jul 2022)

Por segunda vez un segurata de los ferrocarriles catalanes me molesta por no llevar bozal mientras se les llenan los vagones de menas destrozando los asientos y armando escándalo, fue este fin de semana. Me dijo que si no llevo bozal "por mí" lo debería llevar "por los demás". Afortunadamente no tuve que discutir mucho con él porque era la última parada. Salí a la calle, estaba esperando a un amigo y al momento veo que sale él también y se pone a FUMAR. El subnormal dándome consejos de salud para mí y para los demás y le falta tiempo para salir a fumetear. Le debería haber dicho que no quiero pagar con mis impuestos su futuro cáncer de pulmón agravado por los ciclos que se veía que se mete además de las molestias que pueda causarle a "los demás" que se tragan su humo, pero bueno tampoco creo que pudiera asimilar mucha información el pobre. Luego que si les dan palizas los moros...


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> A ver, pedazo de subnormal, que estás hablando con alguien que ha patrullado con esa chica, en esa línea, y que se la conoce de memoria.
> 
> A ver si entiendes esto: no sabemos si la discusión se ha iniciado una parada antes, o dos, o tres. Y en realidad eso es insignificante.
> 
> ...



a ver , retromongolo

Veo que eres el whiteknight que falta en el video. 
Lo primero, por mucho que defiendas lo indefendible, no te la vas a calzar, entre otras cosas porque es tortillera.

Y todo lo demás ya se ve en el video. Quería echar al moro, y lo máximo que hace es tirarle la mochila. Si el moro denuncia, es carne del paro y con razón.


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Por una parte aparece un moro, el cual puede producir rechazo por su habitual poca capacidad/ intención de integración o adaptación a las normas civicas, mala educación, peores formas, etc., pero del que, en este caso, podemos sacar lecturas secundarias tales como tener más cojones que la mitad de los autóctonos (si, sabedor de su protección legal y mediática y su posicion social).
> 
> Luego tenemos a su enemiga, la charo segurata. Que viene de chunga hasta que huele a cus cus y su contundencia se va diluyendo a medida que avanza el video.
> No nos cabe duda que si el infractor fuese un abuelo español de 77 años, ya le hubiera molido con la tonfa y echado cual perro sarnoso del metro. Su mayor arranque consiste en jugarse el envido de tirar la mochila (probablemente robada) del moro a lo que el moro le hace un órdago ignorándola. No hace nada más porque está CAGADA. Disimula con el móvil.
> ...



Cagada y le tira la mochila había que verte a ti valiente


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

La mochila era robada


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ha tenido mucha suerte la Charo de que era un moro "normal" Es otro y la apuñala. Yo también creo que lo de las mascarillas es ya indignante.



Ella lleva chaleco


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No sé si lo ha dicho alguien ,Melafooooooooooo a la putita.



Con el carácter que tiene no la veo yo por la labor


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

VOX ou DEFEAT dijo:


> o ibis ponse fresco pero perdeu a mochila e o seu contido, só tiña unha botella de auga e uns calzóns suados, pero bueno, carallo, vai ter que comprar outro
> [/CITA]
> Mas Bien robar otra


----------



## Top_Spinete (26 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Esto no va de mascarillas ni virus, esto de va sometimiento.
> 
> Y el moro lo sabe bien, que la gente de este país son auténticos borregos sin cerebro.



exactamente
Mis dies por el moro


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> me ha puesto super palote esa zorra
> fuuuuuuuuuuuu



El morbo del poder


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Ya la pillaran una banda de menas a la bruja esa y la pondran en su sitio, la maldita bruja de mierda.....



No tienen huevos


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (26 Jul 2022)

La Charo ha hecho bien. El moro no se atreve ni a levantarse y ni se resiste cuando le quita la mochila. Además parece tener buen culo


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

GorilaCivilzado dijo:


> La Charo ha hecho bien. El moro no se atreve ni a levantarse y ni se resiste cuando le quita la mochila. Además parece tener buen culo



Ella o el moro?


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (26 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Ella o el moro?



El moro no se levanta nunca


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (26 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> La solución es tirarle la bolsa, que por lógica debería bajarse por ella, pero no bajó y la trampa no funcionó.



Podía haberse bajado detrás de la mochila como haberse liado furioso a hostias con la pava. En este caso decidió pasar de la mochila. No tendría mucho de valor para el morapio.


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

GorilaCivilzado dijo:


> El moro no se levanta nunca



Ella tiene pinta de hacer buenas Sentadillas y dar buenas patadas


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Podía haberse bajado detrás de la mochila como haberse liado furioso a hostias con la pava. En este caso decidió pasar de la mochila. No tendría mucho de valor para el morapio.



No apostaría por el tío


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (26 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> No apostaría por el tío



Con estos morapios con pintas de desarrapados nunca hay que confiarse. Pueden ser unos cuerpoescombros, pero la navaja la manejan mejor que nadie.


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Ella tiene pinta de hacer buenas Sentadillas y dar buenas patadas



Energía se nota que tiene, para ser mujer.


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Energía se nota que tiene, para ser mujer.



Representa al 3%


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Con estos morapios con pintas de desarrapados nunca hay que confiarse. Pueden ser unos cuerpoescombros, pero la navaja la manejan mejor que nadie.



Más bien es que son cobardes y atacan por la espalda


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Jul 2022)

¡¡Vivan los moros!!


----------



## Teniente_Dan (26 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> a ver , retromongolo
> 
> Veo que eres el whiteknight que falta en el video.
> Lo primero, por mucho que defiendas lo indefendible, no te la vas a calzar, entre otras cosas porque es tortillera.
> ...



El moro tonto no es, ha sabido manejar bien la situación, ahora si quiere la puede meter en un buen lío.


----------



## Scire (26 Jul 2022)

Si hubiese sido español, todos en este foro habríamos defendido al antimascarillo; pero como es moro, lo atacamos.
De ser español, tendríamos un héroe.

Quizás esto último se deba al contexto del moro: se les señala por su falta de adaptación, de su chulería, de su poco respeto por las normas... Vale.
El moro no lo hace porque sea un antimascarillo convencido, un negacionista; lo hace porque no le da la gana, porque se la suda.

La situación, vista así, es bastante compleja.

¿Hemos de defender al moro porque haría lo que un auténtico negacionista solo porque sus razones no son en absoluto negacionistas, sino puro pasotismo?

Aunque, tal vez, el moro sea una suerte de negacionista. Tal vez iba de camino al trabajo y sea una persona de bien... Al menos como hipótesis.
Tal vez, asqueado por la cantidad de normas y estupideces, ha decidido romper con las normas absurdas.

Por lo demás, la charo, pues una charo. Un ser repugnante, con estética ciberpunk a juego.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Jul 2022)

Las maneras de la "segurata" són propias de un guardia de Buchenwald o Treblinka.

No quiero imaginar como se comporta con un "blanco".


----------



## laresial (26 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que la Charo, no se da cuenta de que aun siendo un ser de luz, mujer, el moro, tiene muchos más privilegios, y ella, probable charo española, sufrira la justicia social al tirar tan despectivamente la bolsa del pagador de pensiones y se le puede caer el pelito...

Por otro lado, no solo siendo "justos" sino hablando de Justicia, la charo segurata, si tan segura está de que hay que llevar bozal en el metro, que llame a las fuerzas de seguridad y se abstenga de tocar a nadie, ni de tomar bajo su propiedad objetos ajenos y arrojarlos por ahí.

En fin, que la Charo es subnormal por un lado y por el otro, y mira que esto de defender a los moros me hace parecer raro, pero al Caesar lo que es del Caesar y al moro lo que es del moro.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Yo creo que la Charo, no se da cuenta de que aun siendo un ser de luz, mujer, el moro, tiene muchos más privilegios, y ella, probable charo española, sufrira la justicia social al tirar tan despectivamente la bolsa del pagador de pensiones y se le puede caer el pelito...
> 
> Por otro lado, no solo siendo "justos" sino hablando de Justicia, la charo segurata, si tan segura está de que hay que llevar bozal en el metro, que llame a las fuerzas de seguridad y se abstenga de tocar a nadie, ni de tomar bajo su propiedad objetos ajenos y arrojarlos por ahí.
> 
> En fin, que la Charo es subnormal por un lado y por el otro, y mira que esto de defender a los moros me hace parecer raro, pero al Caesar lo que es del Caesar y al moro lo que es del moro.



A esa Vigilante le "falta calle".

Lo intenta hacer lo mejor que puede, pero se ve superada.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Jul 2022)

La mascarilla es una mierda.

Por eso hace dos años y medio que no cojo el metro.

El moromierda , como su propio nombre indica, es un mierda.


----------



## trukutruku (26 Jul 2022)

El moro al final le dice que lo de la mochila lo va a pagar muy caro.

No tengo la menor duda de que cualquier dia de estos la charo aparecerá un dia en un descampado con paliza de muerte, el recto rajado y grumo por boca vagina y ano.

Hacer estas cosas con una gente que la considera escoria y que no tienen nada en que invertir el tiempo... Como no podia ser de otra forma yo animare a todas las charos que pretendan imponerse de semejante forma.

Al final los moros seran los que nos liberen del totalitarismo hembrista usano.


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> A esa Vigilante le "falta calle".
> 
> Lo intenta hacer lo mejor que puede, pero se ve superada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Le falta calle dice ya te gustaría tener la mitad de huevos


----------



## mafeno (26 Jul 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> El moro al final le dice que lo de la mochila lo va a pagar muy caro.
> 
> No tengo la menor duda de que cualquier dia de estos la charo aparecerá un dia en un descampado con paliza de muerte, el recto rajado y grumo por boca vagina y ano.
> 
> ...




Esta no es una cualquiera, tiene más pelotas que el hombre medio


----------



## trukutruku (26 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Esta no es una cualquiera, tiene más pelotas que el hombre medio



Tener pelotas cuando eres incapaz... Es de retraso mental, no es una cosa de la que mostrar orgullo.

Un manotazo bien dado y la charo terminara con grumo moruno saliendole por todos los orificios.

Por no mencionar que los seres de luz siempre hacen estas cosas en grupo. Para mayor satisfaccion de la puerca follabozales.


----------



## mafeno (27 Jul 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Tener pelotas cuando eres incapaz... Es de retraso mental, no es una cosa de la que mostrar orgullo.
> 
> Un manotazo bien dado y la charo terminara con grumo moruno saliendole por todos los orificios.
> 
> Por no mencionar que los seres de luz siempre hacen estas cosas en grupo. Para mayor satisfaccion de la puerca follabozales.




Esa tía tiene unas piernas curadas de gimnasio y hace artes marciales, si el moro le da un manoteado le sierra las piernas


----------



## laresial (27 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Esa tía tiene unas piernas curadas de gimnasio y hace artes marciales, si el moro le da un manoteado le sierra las piernas



Una mujer, sin armas, sea de artes marciales, haga gimnasia, corra maratones o sea cinturon negro de ninja nivel supremo, tras un guantazo de un hombre no tiene nada que hacer salvo correr en sentido contrario.

La charo es una subnormal que se excede en su trabajo, y si el moro la ha denunciado acabará en la calle y la empresa y ella pagando una indemnización.


----------



## aron01 (27 Jul 2022)

Vienen los mejores, aunque la charo mascarillas tampoco se salva.


----------



## mafeno (27 Jul 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Una mujer, sin armas, sea de artes marciales, haga gimnasia, corra maratones o sea cinturon negro de ninja nivel supremo, tras un guantazo de un hombre no tiene nada que hacer salvo correr en sentido contrario.
> 
> La charo es una subnormal que se excede en su trabajo, y si el moro la ha denunciado acabará en la calle y la empresa y ella pagando una indemnización.



Es una mujer con autoridad y el la desobedece, bastante paciencia tuvo con el mierdas ese.


----------



## laresial (27 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Es una mujer con autoridad y el la desobedece, bastante paciencia tuvo con el mierdas ese.



La autoridad tiene límites.
Y esa autoridad no pasa por coger una bolsa y tirarla fuera del metro.
Y mucho menos echar a alguien por que no lleve bozal, por que a lo mejor no necesita llevar bozal por prescripción medica

¿Y ahora que hacemos con la Charo?


----------



## mafeno (27 Jul 2022)

laresial dijo:


> La autoridad tiene límites.
> Y esa autoridad no pasa por coger una bolsa y tirarla fuera del metro.
> Y mucho menos echar a alguien por que no lleve bozal, por que a lo mejor no necesita llevar bozal por prescripción medica
> 
> ¿Y ahora que hacemos con la Charo?



Yo la condecoraba, a la escoria hay que tratarla así


----------



## laresial (27 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Yo la condecoraba, a la escoria hay que tratarla así



¿A la escoria de la Charo?

Por que si resulta, que lleva algo muy valioso en la bolsa el moro, si resulta que el moro es un inspector de trabajo, si resulta que l moro es un policía de incógnito, y si resulta que el moro no tiene necesidad de llevar bozal, resulta que la charo se está excediendo en su trabajo, que no es tirar las propiedades de nadie fuera del metro, ni de intimidad a alguien que no le han presentado y no está cometiendo ningún delito. Ya que a lo sumo, si viniera un policia, al moro se le plantea la posilibilidad de ponerle una multa por no llevar el bozal, a lo mejor es que no es necesario llevar bozales si nadie los necesita como lo dijo la OMS que solo debían llevar bozal quienes estuvieran enfermos.
¿Si todos los que llevaran bozal pusieran una demanda al metro o la renfe por obligar a llevar bozal a quien no está enfermo quien lo va a pagar?

¿LA CHARO vigilante?

Esa mujer es una vergüenza para los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del Estado español.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que el video da para muchas cosas.
> 
> Me sorprende que al moro le da igual que le pierdan la mochila





Normal, se va a comprar una nueva y muchísimo mejor con lo que le saque a la charosegurata.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No podéis estar a favor del moro, no fastidies. Lo suyo estaría en coger unas palomitas y ver como se matan, pero estar a favor de un moro, venga ya.
> Por mucha lógica que tenga en lo de la mascarilla frente a la covidiota, jamás estaría a favor de ese invasor.
> La mochila le da igual porque se la hemos pagado nosotros, ya se comprará otra.




El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Barruno (27 Jul 2022)

Mis dies al amego


----------



## mafeno (27 Jul 2022)

laresial dijo:


> ¿A la escoria de la Charo?
> 
> Por que si resulta, que lleva algo muy valioso en la bolsa el moro, si resulta que el moro es un inspector de trabajo, si resulta que l moro es un policía de incógnito, y si resulta que el moro no tiene necesidad de llevar bozal, resulta que la charo se está excediendo en su trabajo, que no es tirar las propiedades de nadie fuera del metro, ni de intimidad a alguien que no le han presentado y no está cometiendo ningún delito. Ya que a lo sumo, si viniera un policia, al moro se le plantea la posilibilidad de ponerle una multa por no llevar el bozal, a lo mejor es que no es necesario llevar bozales si nadie los necesita como lo dijo la OMS que solo debían llevar bozal quienes estuvieran enfermos.
> ¿Si todos los que llevaran bozal pusieran una demanda al metro o la renfe por obligar a llevar bozal a quien no está enfermo quien lo va a pagar?
> ...



A mi me ponen las mujeres que ponen en su sitio a esos mierdas que vienen a imponer su cultura, y por mí no deberían llevar un bozal sino un burka entero en la puta cabeza como imponen a sus mujeres, para mí esa si es una mujer empoderada y no las mierdas progres que pululan por ahí


----------



## Raedero (27 Jul 2022)

Hostia chaval el hilo petado de follamascarillas, puto asco colega.

Escalofriante.

Es en barcelona y no conozco a ninguno de los dos, me suda la polla.

A destacar, fli-pan-te, el "descendo" progresivo de la chonisegurata. Toca al moro UNA vez. Y reacciona como una cría maleducada tirando la mochila, sabe que pierde sí o sí, sea como sea y de ahí esa reacción. El morazo con la sartén por el mango, me cago en mi puta vida. Qué envidia más asquerosa me ha dado su actitud. Hay que aprender lo máximo de esa gente y después invitarles amablemente a que se vayan a su puto secarral con sus cabras.


----------



## mafeno (28 Jul 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Hostia chaval el hilo petado de follamascarillas, puto asco colega.
> 
> Escalofriante.
> 
> ...



Ganó la segurata pues el moro sin mascarilla


----------



## frenlib (28 Jul 2022)

Barcelonistán.


----------



## coronavirus2020 (28 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Esta no es una cualquiera, tiene más pelotas que el hombre medio



Es una puerca aprovechándose de su situación de mujer, y lo digo como mujer.

Además, estaba rodeada de borregos que la apoyaban, que se oyen en el fondo: pontej la majcarillaaaaa


----------



## coronavirus2020 (28 Jul 2022)

Jajajaja lo que le tiene haber dolido el ego a la puerca, cuando el tío ni se inmutó en salir cuando ella tiró la mochila.

Se habrá cagado encima imagino, porque ella creía que ya, que con esto demostraba alguna superioridad y ganaba la batalla frente a todo el mundo y quedaría como la heroína de los borregos 

Al final quedó como una lunática ridícula...que se le olvidó tomarse la pastillita.


----------



## coronavirus2020 (28 Jul 2022)

Aparte de que la gran pregunta que se tendría que hacer la sociedad si esta fuera pensante y crítica es:

Si hay un virus taaaaaan mortal y la mascarilla te protege: ¿porqué continúa la puerca sacándole conversación a ese ser taaaaan peligroso?

Se delatan ellos solitos los borregos - esto no es por salud - es por puro totalitarismo y fascismo que les encanta a estos chupadictaduras kobi-vacu-lovers.


----------



## coronavirus2020 (28 Jul 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Hostia chaval el hilo petado de follamascarillas, puto asco colega.
> 
> Escalofriante.
> 
> ...



Le dio un achaque menopausico    hay que aplanar la curva del biruj moltallllll ya tu sabej....ella solita dándolo todo todo TODO

Esta vez si que si, en esta OCTAVA ola, que ya morimos cientes de veces, nos va a salvar la MAJCARILLAJ


----------



## JessRex (30 Jul 2022)

*CHARO MARIMACHO DE MIERDA CONTRA MORO. QUE UN MORO DEFIENDA MAS NUESTROS DERECHOS QUE ESA HIJA DE PUTA MANDA COJONES.*


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (31 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Ella tiene pinta de hacer buenas Sentadillas y dar buenas patadas



Y?


----------



## M4rk (31 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Comentemos amigablemente este video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafeno (31 Jul 2022)

GorilaCivilzado dijo:


> Y?



Que se cruje al moro de 2 golpes


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Esa tía tiene unas piernas curadas de gimnasio y hace artes marciales, si el moro le da un manoteado le sierra las piernas



Que idiotez 

Una mujer aunque haga "artes marciales" no puede con un hombre medianamente en forma y agresivo,

se nota que en la vida has hecho sparring con una mujer.


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Jul 2022)

mafeno dijo:


> Que se cruje al moro de 2 golpes



Lol, tienes menos calle que Doraemon.


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Jul 2022)

Muy decepcionado. Esperaba que el moro reventara a la charo segurata.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Ago 2022)

A mí entender creo que esa mujer tentó a la suerte al tirarle la mochila pues creo que habría pensado que como soy mujer no me iba a hacer nada y que se limitaría a buscar la mochila y ya está y a lo sumo pensaría que hubiera habido insultos y fin del problema.Con estás situaciones hay que tener mucho pero mucho cuidado porque uno no sabe la reacción de las personas en esas situaciones y por menos ya ha habido tragedias así que de valiente nada por parte de esa mujer y lo más coherente y de sentido común es llamar a los Mossos y ya está porque si hubiera dado con otro que le hubiera importado una mierda todo y fuera agresivo o hubiera estado puesto hasta el culo de drogas o lo que fuera se hubiera liado muy parda en ese metro y si encima ese chico hubiera tenido un cuchillo o lo que sea no te quepa la duda que en un momento explosivo lo hubiera dirigido contra el cuello de ella por lo tanto esa mujer cometió una imprudencia como la copa de un pino.
Hay gente que en situaciones como esas se la suda si es un tío o una tía o un león se nublan y la lían.
Y mucho ojo que ahí no queda la cosa que ese tipo tendrá sus colegas y no creo yo que eso de tirarle la mochila quede así y esa gente cuando te tienen entre ceja y ceja van a por tí y encima teniendo las leyes en Hispanistan a su favor.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

El día que un moro le calce dos hostias bien dadas, se le bajan los humos a la charo loca el coño.


----------



## tv eye (3 Ago 2022)

Lo más destacable del video: no hay ni un solo EHH EHHH, el progrerío que llena ese vagón está en pleno cortocircuito, no sabe si apoyar al pobre refugiado que les va a pagar las pensiones o a la mujer empoderada que está ahi por méritos propios pese a la opresión del patriarcado. Por eso guardan silencio, están en shock porque desde que tienen uso de razón, les han contado que ambas partas de la contienda son ''loh buenoh'' y el verdadero enemigo es la ultraderecha. 

Bueno hilo, si señor.


----------

